# YSL price increase



## wasabidoll

Hi to all, my 1st own Muse oversize hair calf.  I just bought it at YSL local store. The price is $2495.  but I found it was $1895 at Bergdorf Goodman before.  They raise the price or it's the new arrival...? I could not find any difference between mine and the one on bergdorf goodman website.
see my attached picture 
thanks for help in advance.


----------



## gr8heart

Welcome *wasabidoll*!  Your muse is beautiful! 

I am not sure why the price varies, but I hope others can give you some input.


----------



## annie0127

i talked to South Coast YSL SA yesterday because I am thinking to get another downtown. He told me there will be a price increase next week. Hope TPFs ladies can get YSL bags if you plan to get one soon. Thank you^^


----------



## travelbliss




----------



## beauxgoris

It's too bad they're raising $. Does anyone know how much? I know Bottega did this earlier this year too - it was either 10% or 15%.


----------



## dolllover

Thank god I bought my downtown and wallet at Neiman when they had their promotion.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

The last increase wasn't too bad. I think it was only $100 more... I mean, it isn't good news but I figure that $100 isn't too bad consider how much some of the other brands are increasing. Hopefully they stick with that range.


----------



## fashionlover123

so good that I just got my muse bag from bluefly


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Good move! (which one did you get)


----------



## bubbleloba

Saks is having their F&F at the end of April... I think YSL is included in the 20% so it's probably better to buy at Saks than YSL boutiques then...


----------



## lhasalover

Mike in Houston YSL just told me that each Muse is going up by $100-$150.


----------



## shopping247

I just received this email from my lady at Nordstrom Seattle. Please contact her if you are interested in any YSL bags. Prices go up April 9th!  


_Hello!
Have you been dreaming about owning a YSL Handbag but never made a commitment??  Now is the time BEFORE the price increase EFFECTIVE APRIL 9TH!

Look at these beauties!! My stock is limited, so please call or email me if you have any questions.... Thanks!
I look forward to hearing from you soon!~ (206)-628-1253

Cheers!
Peggy

Peggy Urban
Designer Handbag Specialist
Nordstrom Flagship Seattle
500 Pine Street
Seattle Washington 98101
206-628-1253 (phone)
206-628-1392 (fax)
Peggy.Urban@Nordstrom.com_


----------



## shopping247

more pics...


----------



## shopping247

another set...


----------



## shopping247

last set...


----------



## wickedassin

Thanks for the info!  

Wow--I can't believe they've got a Mombasa.  And the price jump on the Tribute is HUGE!


----------



## shopping247

^ I know, totally huge!!!


----------



## alisonanna

seems backwards
weak economy > raise prices ??


----------



## shopping247

^no, i think it's weak USD compared to the Euro dollar so prices are increased according to the Euro price of the item.


----------



## SuLi

Wow...that sucks!  The Tribute increase does seem awfully huge.


----------



## Moonlight




----------



## travelbliss

Thanks for sharing the info and pics!
That blue tribute looks yummy !!


----------



## fashionispoison

i think a few of these bags will go on sale. last year the muse went on sale for $700 or so at nordstrom. it was purple leather. i'd wait it out and not jump the gun.


----------



## shopping247

i think that might be true for the seasonal colors, but for the more permanent colors (black, brown/tan, ivory) i am pretty sure they will not go on sale.

i am surprised it has taken so long for YSL to raise their prices. Chanel and LV have already raised theirs (several times unfortunately) as the Euro gets stronger/USD gets weaker.


----------



## guccidiva

meh... they aren't even selling that well. I recall seeing quite a few of these on sale at Nordies.


----------



## guccidiva

shopping247 said:


> i think that might be true for the seasonal colors, but for the more permanent colors (black, brown/tan, ivory) i am pretty sure they will not go on sale.
> 
> i am surprised it has taken so long for YSL to raise their prices. Chanel and LV have already raised theirs (several times unfortunately) as the Euro gets stronger/USD gets weaker.


 
seasonal colors are the best, imo.


----------



## fashionlover123

the uptown patent increase is 300 bucks....like a chanel increase


----------



## ysl1983

for what it's worth, my sister told me that they were selling $600 downtowns at the woodberry outlets in NJ


----------



## Sophia.

Omgosh noooo!! I want the uptown so bad!

Any idea if this increase is effective with the canadian prices, too?


----------



## fashionlover123

I think the uptown is very beautiful too. I thought people don't like them, and that's why bluefly still has so many uptowns


----------



## water_daisy

Thanks for all the photos - very useful!!! Why is the Downtown $200 more for the leather but only $100 more for the muse in the leather?


----------



## water_daisy

wow, you are right the price jump in the uptown is massive!!! Abit unreasonable it would appear,since everything else is one $100-$200.


----------



## beauxgoris

That's a big jump!


----------



## Tasha1

I have just come from Paris. I dropped in the YSL boutique there to have a look. My friend accompanied me. The choice wasn't rich. Lots of Muses and some Muses2, and very few Downtowns. My friend and me fell in love with the large black muse. it is classic. I tried XL and the big DownTown, but they were very big. I have the XL Muse, that time I wanted something refined. The SAs advised me the large one. It was perfect. Then the SA told me they would shortly  be expecting the price increase. There are 2 left with the today's price and no more. The new ones will be more expensive.

We bought 2 large black muses and got gifts.


----------



## UliUli

Congratulations on your purchase! You cannot go wrong with a large black Muse, esp. since it came with gifts  
Post pics if you can!


----------



## bagatfirstsight

Did you find any Besaces? Were there any sales going on the time you visited?

Congrats on your new Muse. Model pic pls


----------



## dbeth

Congrats!


----------



## Tasha1

I will take modelling pics later. I have a cold and don't feel well. 

*UliUli and dbeth, *thanks
*bagatfirstsight,*  I didn't see ane besace in the women department but I saw one in the windows of the men department. She was rather big. There were no sales at that time and the French were not negotiable about the price.


----------



## SuLi

Congrats!  I'm heading to Paris at the end of the week, and YSL is definitely on my list of places to shop.  Were there any Easy bags?  How were the prices?  I'm not sure where you're from, but I was wondering what they were in comparison to US prices.

Thanks, and enjoy your new Muse!


----------



## Tasha1

Hi* SuLi*, what a lucky person you are. Paris is great. I am from Holland and we have the same prices but less choice. I saw some Easyies. I had had some Easies on my mind but they didn't appeal to me at all. First the colours were dull, dark grey, grey-blue. The SA told me that style won't be popular next season, if they had had the black  Easy  I would have bought that one. If you are from the US you can have a rebate, it's about 20% off.
About the prices.You can find the Easy bag at 1195 euros and 1695-- depending on leather.


----------



## SuLi

Tasha1 said:


> Hi* SuLi*, what a lucky person you are. Paris is great. I am from Holland and we have the same prices but less choice. I saw some Easyies. I had had some Easies on my mind but they didn't appeal to me at all. First the colours were dull, dark grey, grey-blue. The SA told me that style won't be popular next season, if they had had the black  Easy  I would have bought that one. If you are from the US you can have a rebate, it's about 20% off.
> About the prices.You can find the Easy bag at 1195 euros and 1695-- depending on leather.



Thanks for the information!  I really appreciate it.  I'll have to take a look when I'm there.  I actually really love the Easy bag, but then again, I might change my mind when I get there.  Stupid question....my French is really poor.  Do you recall whether there was someone who spoke English?

Thank you!


----------



## Tasha1

*SuLi,* they speak English. I was helped by Mina ( an Asian lady) but ask them not push you. The French Sas are very talkative, I don't call them agressive, sometimes I need some space. I speak French not good enough and my friend lives in France.


----------



## Purseonable

Hi SuLi,
I was in Paris in the fall and visited both the YSL boutique on Rue St Honore and the boutiqe within Printemps department store. The SA's were very nice and helpful in both locations and they spoke English pretty well.


----------



## SuLi

Thanks again for all the advice!

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit...


----------



## grietje

I visited YSL.com and noted a $100 price increase on most bags.  However, department stores will show the old price.  Will Saks, NM, and Bergdorf have to increase their prices as well?


----------



## randr21

whaat?  i hope this is not a trend like chanel...


----------



## yakusoku.af

awww... lame 
im sure they will follow =(


----------



## grietje

I feel like pre-ordering a spring bag just to avoid the increase.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Well, price increases are never pleasant.  But I have to say, having been a hardcore YSL fan for about seven years now, and having owned/followed many other brands as well, it seems to me that YSL has had far fewer price increases than some other labels, and the price increases have not been as big dollar-wise when they have happened.


----------



## grietje

Thanks for that input and perspective Cosmo. You're right, LV sometimes has two increases in a year and while I haven't bought Hermes in a long time, their increases, albeit infrequent, were fairly painful. I just liked the idea of getting a patent Easy for less than $1K.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Lol I know, I always thought the patent Easys were a steal at $895 small/$995 medium!  One of the reasons I've stuck with YSL is that the prices have stayed relatively reasonable over the years. Hopefully that won't change.


----------



## OG_Baby

Why are these sandals coming up on YSL.com as a whopping $35 more than other vendors?  Could it be that the vendors have not caught on?

See links ~

YSL.com ($795):  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...gh-Heel-Patent-Sandal-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx

YSL.com ($795):  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...h-Heel-Leather-Sandal-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx

Saks ($760)  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492703513&bmUID=iSqA6w9&ev19=1:6

Neimans ($760 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733cat7040732

Nordstrom ($760):  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal/3054108?origin=category&resultback=296


----------



## grietje

I noticed that with hand bags. The same bags at Saks, NM, and BG are about $100 less.


----------



## paruparo

it seems all the fashion houses are doing price increases.... i bought a belle du jour clutch last Friday from the YSL boutique and it was $445 (last November, when i bought my navy one, it was $395). STILL, cosmo is right, its not a crazy price increase like some of the others (ahem, Chanel im talking about you). But YSL SA told me, theres not going to be another one anytime soon (hope he is right!)

On a side note, Dior is doing a price increase too...


----------



## yslalice

ysl is definitely creeping up there - back in the day, average was $500 a bag! sigh....the varied styles, materials, etc make it harder to see vs. something like chanel, but for the ones that have been around a while, it's moving up, up, up.....


----------



## Jabin

I envy ysl lovers who live in the States and Europe. The prices here in Singapore are jacked up quite a bit. We have a 7% goods and services tax but even after taking that into consideration, there's still a few hundred dollars unaccounted for. For example the average Roady hobo costs about us$2000 after conversion.


----------



## Louboufan

The classic colors are 760.00 while the seasonal colors are 795.00. See below
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...er2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&navid=viewall


Sewon said:


> Why are these sandals coming up on YSL.com as a whopping $35 more than other vendors? Could it be that the vendors have not caught on?
> 
> See links ~
> 
> YSL.com ($795): http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...gh-Heel-Patent-Sandal-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx
> 
> YSL.com ($795): http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...h-Heel-Leather-Sandal-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx
> 
> Saks ($760) http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492703513&bmUID=iSqA6w9&ev19=1:6
> 
> Neimans ($760 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733cat7040732
> 
> Nordstrom ($760): http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal/3054108?origin=category&resultback=296


----------



## hermesugo

Ladies, does YSL.com charge sales tax even if you live in a state with no boutique? Thank you.


----------



## grietje

hermesugo said:


> Ladies, does YSL.com charge sales tax even if you live in a state with no boutique? Thank you.


 
I don't believe so.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hermesugo said:


> Ladies, does YSL.com charge sales tax even if you live in a state with no boutique? Thank you.



No from what I recall no tax.


----------



## hermesugo

Great! Thanks Cosmopolitan!


----------



## 4Elegance

Cosmo is correct...no tax.  I live in Louisiana and always have it shipped from the boutique in Houston.


----------



## paruparo

am i imagining things.... wasnt the Easy $995 in 2010 and now im looking at the website and its $1450?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paruparo said:


> am i imagining things.... wasnt the Easy $995 in 2010 and now im looking at the website and its $1450?



No only the patent Easy was $995; the regular leather was more, $13xx, before the price increase. 

Is that your orange Easy in the reflib? U should do a reveal!


----------



## paruparo

Cosmopolitan said:


> No only the patent Easy was $995; the regular leather was more, $13xx, before the price increase.
> 
> Is that your orange Easy in the reflib? U should do a reveal!



^ ahhh you're right. Whew, I thought the price increase was THAT crazy (ahem, Chanel LOL) 

No, I asked my SA about a red Easy and he sent me a pic of the orange. Thought I'd post it since I haven't seen it on the forum. Its gorgeous no? But not for me, I'm hunting for a red one: )


----------



## airina666

Hey all, okay, is it just me or YSL has just had a price increase on everything? I've noticed price of the BDJ clutches has increased by USD100. And soon it's the Arty rings! I am still quite new to YSL so I was wondering how often does price increase happen? 

I was hoping to get the BDJ clutch from the US, it was going to be around AUD200 cheaper but now the price is nearly the same as Cultstatus'. Sigh!


----------



## Mellee

Hmmm looks like the arty ring went up 40 USD and some of the bags (muse at least) did go up on the YSL website =(


----------



## assumptionista

it did! I was saving up tor a Chyc clutch and just when I was ready to buy, horrors! So upset...


----------



## airina666

assumptionista said:


> it did! I was saving up tor a Chyc clutch and just when I was ready to buy, horrors! So upset...



same here!


----------



## voilasabine

The arty rings did for sure, I think everywhere except for net-a-porter - they are still $250, but i don't think for too long!


----------



## starshar

even saks has increased the price for the arty rings. in singapore, the boutiques have went up the price of arty rings from S$290 to S$390, that is about 50gbp or 80usd!


----------



## CCholic

Oh noooooii, again....


----------



## mx1

starshar said:


> even saks has increased the price for the arty rings. in singapore, the boutiques have went up the price of arty rings from S$290 to S$390, that is about 50gbp or 80usd!



yes! it's pretty ridiculous. i think singapore was selling at S$280, btw. this was a long time ago, but still..it's a 30-35% increase!

would anyone happen to know the price for these rings in euros/pounds now? ysl.com lists it as 180gbp but i'm hoping there might be stores which haven't raised their prices yet?


----------



## justonemore

*Everyone, *
*Just got news from NM -- Prices will go up on Wednesday 11/14/12*
*If you're looking for these styles - get them fast!!*


*Belle Du Jour Large Patent Clutches *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$595[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$795[/SIZE]

*Belle Du Jour Small Leather Clutches *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$650[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$795[/SIZE]

*Large Chyc Tote* [SIZE=+0]NOW-$2150[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$2450[/SIZE]

*Medium Chyc Tote *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$1990 [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$2150[/SIZE]


----------



## _lili_

That's just evil :devil: Thanks for the heads up. I noticed NAP already increased prices on the cabas and removed other stock so they can adjust prices.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Got to be kidding!!! I am heading to NYC and thought ooh cheap clutch as works out 375 English as they are 450 English pounds here at mon and now with the increase works out 497.00 pffft


----------



## sylvericon

justonemore said:


> *Everyone, *
> *Just got news from NM -- Prices will go up on Wednesday 11/14/12*
> *If you're looking for these styles - get them fast!!*
> 
> 
> *Belle Du Jour Large Patent Clutches *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$595[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$795[/SIZE]
> 
> *Belle Du Jour Small Leather Clutches *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$650[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$795[/SIZE]
> 
> *Large Chyc Tote* [SIZE=+0]NOW-$2150[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$2450[/SIZE]
> 
> *Medium Chyc Tote *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$1990 [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$2150[/SIZE]




Just got off the phone with SA at YSL, all YSL boutique increased the pices yesterday. But she offered me she'll price match for Neiman Marcus.


----------



## justonemore

Checked Saks.com ... Prices have not been increased yet.


----------



## justonemore

OMG,  I forgot to say NM is offering a gift card NOW!


----------



## whimsic

Are you sure of the price of the patent clutch? They're not worth that much IMO


----------



## Uromastyx

The same goes with chyc clutch. from 750 to 995 gasp!
Good thing i bought em before the price increase and all the commotion.


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone know if tribtoos and tributes increased in price also?


----------



## dyleilee

Can we get the name and contact details of the SA who will price match NM please?

Does anyone know if they will have any discount/promo for Black Friday?

Thanks!!


----------



## coco_elle

I just ordered the cabas chyc tote at the YSL in Vegas.. for the new price... I didn't think to ask for a price match...


----------



## ClassyKari

I'm glad that I purchased my medium cabas already, but I've been on the search for the matching wallet! It is no longer offered on NM nor Saks online any longer.


----------



## _lili_

ClassyKari said:


> I'm glad that I purchased my medium cabas already, but I've been on the search for the matching wallet! It is no longer offered on NM nor Saks online any longer.



What colour / leather?


----------



## ClassyKari

_lili_ said:


> What colour / leather?



The cabas I purchased is black w/calfskin. The wallet I am hunting for would be ideally black with either calfskin or textured. However, I would settle for a bright colored chyc wallet (just because it would stand out.). Any suggestions? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

This is criminal.


----------



## _lili_

ClassyKari said:


> The cabas I purchased is black w/calfskin. The wallet I am hunting for would be ideally black with either calfskin or textured. However, I would settle for a bright colored chyc wallet (just because it would stand out.). Any suggestions? It would be greatly appreciated!



I pm'd you. There are still some black ones available.


----------



## cnm5292

Wow thanks for the update!! I have been debating on the Patent Belle de Jour clutch but since I read this post I just placed my order from Nordstrom. So glad, and now I feel like I'm getting a deal!


----------



## ln88

do we know if the old mini chyc is going up in price too or if they are completely discontinuing the bag and going with the new version?


----------



## _lili_

ln88 said:


> do we know if the old mini chyc is going up in price too or if they are completely discontinuing the bag and going with the new version?


Yes , it's going up from $1795 to $1850. About £50 increase in the UK and probably &#8364;50 in Europe.
European boutiques received some more over the last 2 weeks so it hasn't been discontinued yet.


----------



## dooneybaby

justonemore said:


> *Everyone, *
> *Just got news from NM -- Prices will go up on Wednesday 11/14/12*
> *If you're looking for these styles - get them fast!!*
> 
> 
> *Belle Du Jour Large Patent Clutches *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$595[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$795[/SIZE]
> 
> *Belle Du Jour Small Leather Clutches *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$650[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$795[/SIZE]
> 
> *Large Chyc Tote* [SIZE=+0]NOW-$2150[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$2450[/SIZE]
> 
> *Medium Chyc Tote *[SIZE=+0]NOW-$1990 [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]AS OF 11/14-$2150[/SIZE]





Keep in mind...
You can still save a little money on the Cabas ChYc Totes on Overstock.com:

The Large Totes are $1,999.99 (in dark grey, brown, blue, taupe, mustard, hunter green)
Medium is $1,899.99 (pale beige, taupe, emerald, green)
Medium in burgundy, textured leather is $1,999.99


----------



## ruiyao

and in Europe?


----------



## cnm5292

Seems like the department stores and YSL boutiques have already had the increase and just the online is showing the older price!


----------



## sylvericon

cnm5292 said:


> Seems like the department stores and YSL boutiques have already had the increase and just the online is showing the older price!



yes they did the other day only authorized resellers are still on the old price until the 14th per OP's post.

if you need anything like bdj or chyc on the old price from ysl boutique pm me for my SA's info.


----------



## dyleilee

Hi! I am still new and cant private message. Can i get your SAs info. I am looking for a black leather chyc clutch. Thanks!!


----------



## floodette

arf, got my large bdj clutch. price increased from 495&#8364; to 650&#8364; already.

on the good side, i found bdj wristlet in red patent, haha.... thought it was already discontinued.


----------



## sylvericon

dyleilee said:
			
		

> Hi! I am still new and cant private message. Can i get your SAs info. I am looking for a black leather chyc clutch. Thanks!!



If she it's in stock it won't be a problem. Let me know your email so I can send her contact info. &#128515;


----------



## dyleilee

Hi sylvericon! Thank you. My email is dyleilee@yahoo.com  thanks for your help!


----------



## jamandhoney

NAP international is still showing old prices for the BDJ. Does anyone know if they will increase the prices soon?? I've been eyeing on the fuchsia BDJ.


----------



## _lili_

jamandhoney said:


> NAP international is still showing old prices for the BDJ. Does anyone know if they will increase the prices soon?? I've been eyeing on the fuchsia BDJ.



I asked them and they gave an ambiguous answer. If authorized retailers are dictated what prices they should sell at, then they will have to increase prices, not sure when though.


----------



## minh

_lili_ said:


> I asked them and they gave an ambiguous answer. If authorized retailers are dictated what prices they should sell at, then they will have to increase prices, not sure when though.



It's weird as they have already increased price of large chyc in black - I am sure as I've been stalking this bag for quite a long time  while chycs in other colors are still 1550 euro.


----------



## minh

btw this whole situation forces my to buy my first YSL bag NOW. I looove BDJ and CHYC and I simply can not decide! I know they are totally different, but now I can afford only one of them (money growing tree for me please!). Which one??


----------



## cnm5292

minh said:
			
		

> btw this whole situation forces my to buy my first YSL bag NOW. I looove BDJ and CHYC and I simply can not decide! I know they are totally different, but now I can afford only one of them (money growing tree for me please!). Which one??



I would go with the BDJ. I wasn't expected to purchase so soon either however figured no better time! Currently waiting for Nordstrom package


----------



## sylvericon

I agree with BDJ. Only because of the high mark up. I ended buying this. Waiting for it in the mail


----------



## cnm5292

sylvericon said:
			
		

> I agree with BDJ. Only because of the high mark up. I ended buying this. Waiting for it in the mail



Wow love your collection of YSL pieces right know, which color did you order??


----------



## sylvericon

But this is in medium. 

The BDJ clutch, I ordered patent blue, leather beige then chyc clutch in black and red.

This is bourdeaux chyc medium.


----------



## dyleilee

Sylvericon! Thank you for referring me to kimberly! She priced match and my y clutch is on the way!  She said price matching might only be up to tom so hurry up ladies!

Also got a message from YSL Vegas they are doing a pre-sale on BDJ clutch now. So many colors available, small one is just 389 and large is 559. Look for judy!


----------



## sylvericon

dyleilee said:


> Sylvericon! Thank you for referring me to kimberly! She priced match and my y clutch is on the way!  She said price matching might only be up to tom so hurry up ladies!
> 
> Also got a message from YSL Vegas they are doing a pre-sale on BDJ clutch now. So many colors available, small one is just 389 and large is 559. Look for judy!



just 559?


----------



## sylvericon

cnm5292 said:
			
		

> Wow love your collection of YSL pieces right know, which color did you order??



Thanks! That's what I ordered and 2 more coming. Yay!


----------



## dyleilee

Yup i can forward you the pictures at your email add


----------



## xiaoxin520

sylvericon said:


> Thanks! That's what I ordered and 2 more coming. Yay!



Hi sylvericon, does your SA have anymore chyc clutch available?


----------



## sylvericon

xiaoxin520 said:


> Hi sylvericon, does your SA have anymore chyc clutch available?



i believe so.


----------



## xiaoxin520

sylvericon said:


> i believe so.



Could you pm me her info please? I've been searching for a black one for a long time! TIA!


----------



## cnm5292

How come the prices on the BDJ have not gone up on the Nordstrom & Neiman website?


----------



## jamandhoney

sylvericon said:


> i believe so.



*sylvericon *- Can I ask how much you paid for your chyc clutch?  Are you able to pm me your SA details? Do they accept international orders? Thanks.


----------



## sylvericon

jamandhoney said:


> *sylvericon *- Can I ask how much you paid for your chyc clutch?  Are you able to pm me your SA details? Do they accept international orders? Thanks.



$750 for the black leather chyc clutch. 
I am not sure if the price will still be the same though.
You need to speak to her for all the infos you want to know. Sorry


----------



## jamandhoney

sylvericon said:


> $750 for the black leather chyc clutch.
> I am not sure if the price will still be the same though.
> You need to speak to her for all the infos you want to know. Sorry



Thanks *sylvericon*.


----------



## _lili_

dyleilee said:


> Sylvericon! Thank you for referring me to kimberly! She priced match and my y clutch is on the way!  She said price matching might only be up to tom so hurry up ladies!
> 
> Also got a message from YSL Vegas they are doing a pre-sale on BDJ clutch now. So many colors available, small one is just 389 and large is 559. Look for judy!



Which colours did they have in BDJ? Is this the old collection ones?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Nordstrom large black BDJ is still $595...I am confused but going to order anyway


----------



## cnm5292

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Nordstrom large black BDJ is still $595...I am confused but going to order anyway



I was wondering why there prices haven't increased as well. I ordered it from them as well


----------



## heatheryiyi

awww


----------



## juriatah

here 100EUR more for mini chyc cabas new model...


----------



## sara09

juriatah said:


> here 100EUR more for mini chyc cabas new model...



Can you tell what is the price of mini chyc cabas in EUR at the moment? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## juriatah

sara09 said:


> Can you tell what is the price of mini chyc cabas in EUR at the moment? Many thanks in advance!



new model its now: 1395 EUR


----------



## sara09

juriatah said:


> new model its now: 1395 EUR



Many thanks for the info!


----------



## juriatah

sara09 said:


> Many thanks for the info!



yw! actually i dont mind the new model..just the price is little upseting hahaha only 100s more i can get large cabas! (but its tooooooooo bigggggggggggggg) argggggggggg


----------



## sara09

juriatah said:


> yw! actually i dont mind the new model..just the price is little upseting hahaha only 100s more i can get large cabas! (but its tooooooooo bigggggggggggggg) argggggggggg



Ah, I am new to YSL so did not notice that there is a new model out there. Visited the YSL store in Berlin few weeks ago in a holiday trip but they had only the old models available then. Actually I find the old version better.. I wonder if they are still available in Europe or just the new one? There were no minis in Berlin at all..


----------



## juriatah

sara09 said:
			
		

> Ah, I am new to YSL so did not notice that there is a new model out there. Visited the YSL store in Berlin few weeks ago in a holiday trip but they had only the old models available then. Actually I find the old version better.. I wonder if they are still available in Europe or just the new one? There were no minis in Berlin at all..



I'm not an expert either.. it's just I've been stalking mini for a while there's one shop in Berlin that carries YSL mini green and another one in cologne also only mini green left. No mini in Munich so far..


----------



## juriatah

new model and new arrival today...

sold out few mins after posted online..weird huh?


----------



## cherrycookies

the older models still in the store have the same price, only the newer ones have price increase.


----------



## cnm5292

I wonder why Nordstrom hasn't increased their prices?


----------



## _lili_

I just noticed that if you purchase some of the bags from NAP UK and ship to the US, it roughly works out to be at the old US prices, with taxes and shipping. For example black BDJ is $631 incl. shipping.


----------



## vesna

just bought large BDJ from SAKS for $595 (regular price) and free holiday shipping 

they have fuchsia, gray, black patent and black regular leather all $595 still


----------



## jamandhoney

vesna said:


> just bought large BDJ from SAKS for $595 (regular price) and free holiday shipping
> 
> they have fuchsia, gray, black patent and black regular leather all $595 still



Do you (or anyone) know if the fuchsia BDJ on Saks website is the begonia colour? I just want to make sure before I make the purchase. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

jamandhoney said:


> Do you (or anyone) know if the fuchsia BDJ on Saks website is the begonia colour? I just want to make sure before I make the purchase. Thanks.



Ido not know, but no harm in calling them, I had a great conversation with SAKS representative when I was buying mine


----------



## jamandhoney

vesna said:


> Ido not know, but no harm in calling them, I had a great conversation with SAKS representative when I was buying mine



Thank you!  I tried chatting to a rep online and they can't find out the actual colour name of fuchsia.  I can't come to store as I am from Aust.


----------



## vesna

jamandhoney said:


> Thank you!  I tried chatting to a rep online and they can't find out the actual colour name of fuchsia.  I can't come to store as I am from Aust.



here below is the description of non-existant wallet from YSL site, however description has fuschia listed as begonia

Saint Laurent
Large YSL Wallet in *Fuschia Patent Leather*$450.00 

Available to ship in 24 - 48 hours

DescriptionWith snap closure, one bill compartment, seven card slots and an exterior coin purse, this wallet is a practical keep-all. Careful attention to detail is evident in the meticulously embossed signature YSL logo and the treatment of the soft patent leather to achieve soft wrinkles.


Style ID: 177553 AB87G 5515
Dimensions: 7.5" x 4" x 1"
Made in Italy
* BEGONIA *


----------



## _lili_

jamandhoney said:


> Thank you!  I tried chatting to a rep online and they can't find out the actual colour name of fuchsia.  I can't come to store as I am from Aust.



It would be begonia but I would call one of the SAKS stores to confirm. An online chat rep can tell you which stores have them in stock.


----------



## Appletini10

I am so upset about this price increase. A pair of tributes + NY sales tax is $950! This is ridiculous! I can't justify buying them right now (even if I really really want to), considering their cost-per-wear. I will probably wear them 10 times or so per year... 

I remember 2008 prices! Ugh...

*xxx*


----------



## missyeve

Anyone know how much is chic clutch in Europe after price increase? website doesn't show anymore


----------



## summerdaffodil

With all the price increase, decided I had to get YSL Clutch too before it's too late  .. got a BDJ in Deep Red at Saks, still the old price $595+.


----------



## hungteo

anyone know how much is BDJ clutch in Europe????


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hungteo said:
			
		

> anyone know how much is BDJ clutch in Europe????



It 450.00 pound in england. X


----------



## Liddles

missyeve said:


> Anyone know how much is chic clutch in Europe after price increase? website doesn't show anymore




It's 690 euros for the chyc clutch now. Up from 550 euros...sigh...


----------



## hungteo

blueeyeskelli said:


> It 450.00 pound in england. X



thanks,do you know the BDJ metallic silver is more expensive the bdJ patent???


----------



## Maedy

Anyone knows where they still have the BDJ clutch in deep red with the old price please please tell me!


----------



## summerdaffodil

Maedy said:


> Anyone knows where they still have the BDJ clutch in deep red with the old price please please tell me!



I got my Deep Red BDJ last Tuesday at Saks Beverly Hills, at the time they still have 3 left & still with the old price .


----------



## laudr03

This is ridiculous. This is the second price increase this year. I was going to buy the BDJ clutch at the beginning of the year and it was only $495 then it increased to $595 now $795. That's too much. I mean, it's a pretty bag and it's classic and (maybe) timeless but not even Chanel or LV take those price increases. Not liking YSL (or SL Paris) anymore.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

laudr03 said:


> This is ridiculous. This is the second price increase this year. I was going to buy the BDJ clutch at the beginning of the year and it was only $495 then it increased to $595 now $795. That's too much. I mean, it's a pretty bag and it's classic and (maybe) timeless but not even Chanel or LV take those price increases. Not liking YSL (or SL Paris) anymore.



I agree i wanted to purchase one as the price is not too bad, I am more of a shoe girl but now with the increase i dont know if i can spend that much on a clutch bag!! its ridic!! cant even deal with this mans greed now 

However as long as people keep paying these prices it will continue to rise and rise this man is laughing the way to the bank


----------



## semc7

i have bookmarked my most lusted after bag - the SDJ in Mandarine.. after having a look at it today I noticed a £200(!) increase from Harrods vs Selfridges 

Harrods £1,735.00
https://www.harrods.com/product/sma...cessories&cat2=new-accessories-women-handbags

Selfridges £1,560.00
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/B...4-324823BOO0J7507/?previewAttribute=Mandarine

is this right?? it seems like a huge jump for me - especially for the small size!


----------



## Ornn

Yes it is. Do you know is it already increase in the store as well?


----------



## fightdirrty

Yikes! When will US follow suit?

Strange, if you search sac de jour on Harrods' web site, you'll see the prices are all over. Look at light blue vs neon yellow, they are the same size, but the prices have a difference of £135.


----------



## semc7

Ornn said:


> Yes it is. Do you know is it already increase in the store as well?



nope  not a clue, just confused as to why some department stores have increased their prices and some haven't!!



fightdirrty said:


> Yikes! When will US follow suit?
> 
> Strange, if you search sac de jour on Harrods' web site, you'll see the prices are all over. Look at light blue vs neon yellow, they are the same size, but the prices have a difference of £135.



i know, i'm very confused by it all. a real shame i think because the price increase just puts it waaay out of my buying comfort zone - and possibly many other people's too. may as well buy a Celine for that kind of money!!


----------



## fightdirrty

I want to buy mine before that happens here. I did see at Saks.com a red SDJ for way more than it should be, but realized the expensive model had little studs all over the lock cover.


----------



## fightdirrty

I asked my bag girl at NM who checked with her manager, a price increase was news to them. She said she'd text me if she heard anything.


----------



## semc7

fightdirrty said:


> I asked my bag girl at NM who checked with her manager, a price increase was news to them. She said she'd text me if she heard anything.



let me know what she says! Selfridges have now increased the price to match Harrods


----------



## fightdirrty

semc7 said:


> let me know what she says! Selfridges have now increased the price to match Harrods




Will do. I am seeing the small at Saks for 2550 and 2750. :/ 

I do find it strange that Saks sells the same Prada WOC for 30 dollars more than NM. Weird.


----------



## annmac

One of my SA said it will be this saturday &#128513;


----------



## fightdirrty

annmac said:


> One of my SA said it will be this saturday &#128513;



What country are you from?


----------



## annmac

Us &#128522;


----------



## fightdirrty

annmac said:


> Us [emoji4]




Thank you! These price increases have made me lose my taste for bag shopping :/.


----------



## bgirl525

I'm in SoCal and I was talking to a SA about holding a bag for me and she said to come in before Monday because their price increase will take effect that day!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just noticed the college bags that were £1450 in the U.K. A few weeks ago are now £1550.   Do we know if the price increase was just the U.K. Or if it will effect US and Euro prices as well


----------



## Collector11

There was a massive price increase in Australia. The Kate tassel bag went from around $2,600 to $3,000.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Wonder if there will go up in the us.  There already is a big enough price gap btwn Europe and $$$


----------



## Tropezienne

It's a supply and demand thing... economy has taught us that high demand bring prices down but in order to maintain the luxury status including exclusivity and scarcity, demand must appear to be low to keep prices high, so up prices go. Luxury brands want us to buy bags and they also don't want us to buy bags...


----------



## KensingtonUK

Tropezienne said:


> It's a supply and demand thing... economy has taught us that high demand bring prices down but in order to maintain the luxury status including exclusivity and scarcity, demand must appear to be low to keep prices high, so up prices go. Luxury brands want us to buy bags and they also don't want us to buy bags...



I assume it has more to do so with the weak pound/euro and strong dollar and price elasticity studies


----------



## L15abell

Hey guys, I don't tend to post much but was browsing net a porter in the UK and saw that some of the YSL SLG's in the new colours are listed at a higher price. I couldn't see anything on the forums about a price increase so thought I would post this to a). warn you guys the prices might be going up and b). so that hopefully one of you can reassure me I am not going crazy  Is there going to be a price increase? Net-a-porter UK seem to think so


----------



## beautyjunkieinc

I was just in Holt Renfrew department store in Canada and the sales associate said that there was a price increase coming soon.  Around $200 more for the camera bag.


----------



## ToryMarcKate

I think there has been a second price increase.  I just went to order a Lou Camera from Saks (Canada)- in November (when I should have purchased it!) it was $1490, then after Christmas it was $1675 and now it’s $1892.  

that is ridiculous to raise the price of a camera bag $400 in 5 months with 2 price increases.  
It makes me not want the bag anymore.


----------



## S.slack

Hello fellow bag lovers! My YSL boutique that is closest to me opened up this week so of course I had to go in and check out some bags I have been eying. Just wanted to let you guys know that my sales associate told me on the 15th of June YSL will be having a price increase.


----------



## eggz716

S.slack said:


> Hello fellow bag lovers! My YSL boutique that is closest to me opened up this week so of course I had to go in and check out some bags I have been eying. Just wanted to let you guys know that my sales associate told me on the 15th of June YSL will be having a price increase.


ohhhhh noooo! is it on all bags or just select items?


----------



## S.slack

eggz716 said:


> ohhhhh noooo! is it on all bags or just select items?


My SA said it will be majority of the bags.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Wow. Thanks for the info!


----------



## resplendent

Also wanted to chime in to say thanks. A relatively new user! Welcome.

Going to hold off into the first week of June to see if a sale pops up US/Canada side. If not, will just buy a wallet I've been eyeing to get in before the planned increase. OP's report is much appreciated.


----------



## em_barry

You can see it on some bags already from different sites in the EU. Mini lou was €895 and same one I got a few months ago is now €950. Some medium college bags have gone up €90 from €1790 to €1880. I could be wrong but expecting these kind of increases.


----------



## Miss World

S.slack said:


> Hello fellow bag lovers! My YSL boutique that is closest to me opened up this week so of course I had to go in and check out some bags I have been eying. Just wanted to let you guys know that my sales associate told me on the 15th of June YSL will be having a price increase.


Thanks for the info, guess i'll have to pop in before the price increase. At least YSL price increases won't be as ridiculous as what Chanel has done recently, with an apparent 20% increase on items. Can't believe Chanel would be so greedy during the Covid Pandemic where literally thousands are dying and millions have contracted coronavirus.


----------



## Mallowbites

It looks like the price increase has happened for NA. I was looking at the toy loulou just now and it’s $1250 USD. Previously it was $1190. Not really sure about other bags.


----------



## resplendent

Mallowbites said:


> It looks like the price increase has happened for NA. I was looking at the toy loulou just now and it’s $1250 USD. Previously it was $1190. Not really sure about other bags.


Yep...I think it happened ~June 15, just exactly as a few members here reported would happen, through their SAs! The projected date was spot on. I signed up on FarFetch wanting to get the new customer discount before the price increase, but unfortunately they took a week to send me the discount code in my email. Now I'm hesitating if I should still go for the Mini Lou.  17.8% increase for that one in my currency.


----------



## Mallowbites

resplendent said:


> Yep...I think it happened ~June 15, just exactly as a few members here reported would happen, through their SAs! The projected date was spot on. I signed up on FarFetch wanting to get the new customer discount before the price increase, but unfortunately they took a week to send me the discount code in my email. Now I'm hesitating if I should still go for the Mini Lou.



If the SAKS sale is still going on, the bags seem to still be the old prices. Worth a shot to take a look!


----------



## bluebird03

Doesn't look like the medium loulou went up.


----------



## Kayceedee88

i heard the next price increase is coming soon... does anybody have any more intel? When and by what percentage and which bags?


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Hello all!  I sent my hubby a link to the bag I wanted for the holidays and now, a few days later, it's price has increased!  It's the small LOULOU and it was listed online as US $1990 on Saturday and is now listed at $2050.  Has there been a price increase in the past few days?


----------



## Kayceedee88

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Hello all!  I sent my hubby a link to the bag I wanted for the holidays and now, a few days later, it's price has increased!  It's the small LOULOU and it was listed online as US $1990 on Saturday and is now listed at $2050.  Has there been a price increase in the past few days?


Prices went up today, Nov 17....


----------



## bluebird03

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Hello all!  I sent my hubby a link to the bag I wanted for the holidays and now, a few days later, it's price has increased!  It's the small LOULOU and it was listed online as US $1990 on Saturday and is now listed at $2050.  Has there been a price increase in the past few days?


I still see the small loulou at 1990 on the Neiman Marcus website, some colors at least


----------



## tpm1224

How often does YSL have price increases?  I know Chanel and LV tend to raise their prices more than once a year, and am wondering if YSL is the same. And are their price increases are the same time each year? 

I recently caught the YSL bug, and am interested in adding a few items, but wanted to space out the purchases, but of course take into consideration for price increases.  Thanks so much!


----------



## nsriva

Hi, I visited the store today and the SA told me there will be a price increase on June 1st. (im in canada). Don't know which bags will increase. Just FYI!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

nsriva said:


> Hi, I visited the store today and the SA told me there will be a price increase on June 1st. (im in canada). Don't know which bags will increase. Just FYI!!!


NOOOO I still haven’t decided which color bag I want . I need to decide before price increase


----------



## nsriva

Jeepgurl76 said:


> NOOOO I still haven’t decided which color bag I want . I need to decide before price increase


Girl, saaaaaame


----------



## Alebeth

nsriva said:


> Hi, I visited the store today and the SA told me there will be a price increase on June 1st. (im in canada). Don't know which bags will increase. Just FYI!!!


Oh no! Thanks for posting.


----------



## gbbeau

Is it just me or did the toy loulou just go from 1250 to 1450? I was looking it up today and saw that YSL and Farfetch have already raised the price. It looks like the small loulou only got a $50 increase. I hope the price doesn't increase further...


----------



## Moxisox

I just saw the Lou camera bag is up to $1350, Small puffer is $2150, etc. It seems most prices went up. Neimans, Saks, and Nordstrom’s seem to still have old pricing. They could really go up at any time now. Too bad they weren’t having any sales right now.


----------



## nsriva

Yes toy loulou increased  noticed it too. It happened today.



gbbeau said:


> Is it just me or did the toy loulou just go from 1250 to 1450? I was looking it up today and saw that YSL and Farfetch have already raised the price. It looks like the small loulou only got a $50 increase. I hope the price doesn't increase further...


----------



## dropsofjupiter

The camera bag has increased by $60!


----------



## sophiajennie

Toy loulou is now more than the camera bag in the uk and went up by £180...

glad I purchased mine about a month ago


----------



## Her_Majesty

The pebbled leather Uptown pouch also increased from $545 usd to $595 usd! Around this time last year, it retailed for $475 usd...


----------



## inch

In Australia and an SA has said price increase June 26th.


----------



## DamierEbene

Just to let you know: The prices on the EU website went up on 9th June. I panic-bought a bag (that I wanted for a while anyways) and was completely unhappy with the quality. Returned…

Then I went to the boutique on 12th June and they still sold the bags for the old prices. No talk of price increase from my SA. 
Somehow they obviously take a while to adjust prices in stores. I don‘t know why…


----------



## MissDee

Hi,

If you are in the UK the toy Loulou was still £945 on net-a-Porter. 

My black with aged gold hardware arrived yesterday. 

I noticed other outlets had increased the price so I went for it. 

MissDee


----------



## Fer.Sa

It seems the medium envelope increased 200 dlls in saks.. same for the other sizes.


----------



## annsofi

DamierEbene said:


> Just to let you know: The prices on the EU website went up on 9th June. I panic-bought a bag (that I wanted for a while anyways) and was completely unhappy with the quality. Returned…
> 
> Then I went to the boutique on 12th June and they still sold the bags for the old prices. No talk of price increase from my SA.
> Somehow they obviously take a while to adjust prices in stores. I don‘t know why…



My Dad was able to buy the Toy Loulou I wanted at the old price last Sunday at CDG airport in Paris.

I contacted the store last thursday to inquire about their stocks on different bags I was eyeing, and the prices had not increased yet.

As he is traveling abroad, he was able to get it for 856€, which is almost 300€ less than the new price…


----------



## DamierEbene

annsofi said:


> My Dad was able to buy the Toy Loulou I wanted at the old price last Sunday at CDG airport in Paris.
> 
> I contacted the store last thursday to inquire about their stocks on different bags I was eyeing, and the prices had not increased yet.
> 
> As he is traveling abroad, he was able to get it for 856€, which is almost 300€ less than the new price…


Yay! Congrats! It seems that the stores are way behind with the price mark up


----------



## waimanalo18

Does anyone know if 2090$ small loulou is the new price for the US? I purchased it back in Feb for 2050$ But i sold it, now Im planning on repurchasing


----------



## gbbeau

waimanalo18 said:


> Does anyone know if 2090$ small loulou is the new price for the US? I purchased it back in Feb for 2050$ But i sold it, now Im planning on repurchasing


It is! Luckily it only went up by 40 dollars  the black hardware one is now $2150.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Has anyone heard of an upcoming price increase? I have heard from a few that one is coming in September. Don’t know how valid the sources are, so I wanted to ask here too.


----------



## monkielinh1

chilipepper_96 said:


> Has anyone heard of an upcoming price increase? I have heard from a few that one is coming in September. Don’t know how valid the sources are, so I wanted to ask here too.


Where did you hear it from? I'm nervous...wanting to pull the trigger on a small lou lou before that happens!


----------



## chilipepper_96

monkielinh1 said:


> Where did you hear it from? I'm nervous...wanting to pull the trigger on a small lou lou before that happens!


I heard from a social media app called RED. Some people posting about the price increase were either SAs or heard from their SAs about a price increase. It's rumored to begin September 1st.


----------



## rmelwani

Heard from someone that there’ll be a price increase in November! Does anyone know the exact date?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I heard November 1st!



rmelwani said:


> Heard from someone that there’ll be a price increase in November! Does anyone know the exact date?


----------



## Frugalfinds

I bought an SL belt from Saks a few weeks ago and they have already raised the price by $20. Maybe they got a head start on the price increase.


----------



## citybaglady

I noticed there are already price increases on the Loulou on Nordstrom.com


----------



## chilipepper_96

citybaglady said:


> I noticed there are already price increases on the Loulou on Nordstrom.com


10% . I hope YSL doesn’t start to go in the direction of Chanel. It would be awful if in ten years we reminisce on how we got our first YSL bags for around 2k.


----------



## DamierEbene

Wow price increase happened on the EU website. Nasty…they obviously jumped on the Chanel price increase train… 


a few examples:
Toy LouLou 1150€ -> 1250€ (its was 995€ last June) 
LouLou small 1690€ -> 1850€
Puffer mini 1290€ -> 1490€
puffer suede small 1750€ -> 2100€


----------



## RachelVerinder

Same thing here in Switzerland : I bought my baby Niki CHF 1970.- in August, and it is now CHF 2125.- ...


----------



## Frugalfinds

It looks like NM hasn't changed their prices yet (at least not on everything). If you want something, buy it ASAP before they do.


----------



## yumeaki

Anyone notice any price increase for baby niki? I don't see any change on Singapore website but I never take note of other models' prices so can't tell if prices have changed for them.


----------



## joheinous

Wow, the Small Suede Loulou I purchased from Saks during the gift card promo (a little over a week ago) increased from $2,150 to $2,450. That's a big jump!


----------



## Frugalfinds

It looks like everything jumped about 14%.


----------



## DamierEbene

Frugalfinds said:


> It looks like everything jumped about 14%.


I noticed that the nano sac de jour didn’t change in price. Maybe there is a second round of increase or its left out.


----------



## DamierEbene

btw
luisaviaroma, net-a-porter and mytheresa haven‘t increased the prices yet.
If you want something, get it now!


----------



## bingster

citybaglady said:


> I noticed there are already price increases on the Loulou on Nordstrom.com


I noticed Nordstrom also raised the prices of (at least) the small puffer bag the other night, but keep in mind they will price match the US YSL site which doesn't have the increased prices yet! The exact color/size/style has to be available on YSL's site to be able to have the price matched though.


----------



## faab89

Camera bags are up $100 on saks (1350 to 1450) but haven’t been raised on their own website yet…


----------



## Frugalfinds

DamierEbene said:


> I noticed that the nano sac de jour didn’t change in price. Maybe there is a second round of increase or its left out.



Gucci did a price increase a few weeks ago.  The theory was that they didn't increase it on bags that weren't as popular. Maybe that is what SL did (or didn't do) too.


----------



## chanelandchamps

bingster said:


> I noticed Nordstrom also raised the prices of (at least) the small puffer bag the other night, but keep in mind they will price match the US YSL site which doesn't have the increased prices yet! The exact color/size/style has to be available on YSL's site to be able to have the price matched though.


 Yup! Just called my local Nordstrom & got the mini puffer loulou for the price on YSL & Neiman website ($200 less)


----------



## traxfever

Oof. Wrong decision to skip the gift card event


----------



## DS2006

I just got my email gift card from the NM September gift card event, so it took about 6 weeks. They did, however, make a mistake and only gave me half of what I was supposed to get. So I spent an hour on the phone this evening trying to get it straightened out (most of that time was on hold).

The YSL medium black envelope bag (silver hw) was $2350 at NM when I bought it in September, and today it is still the same price.

I regret that I missed the most recent GC event!


----------



## Weedee4

DS2006 said:


> I just got my email gift card from the NM September gift card event, so it took about 6 weeks. They did, however, make a mistake and only gave me half of what I was supposed to get. So I spent an hour on the phone this evening trying to get it straightened out (most of that time was on hold).
> 
> The YSL medium black envelope bag (silver hw) was $2350 at NM when I bought it in September, and today it is still the same price.
> 
> I regret that I missed the most recent GC event!



I noticed today that the medium envelope bag is now $2490 at Saks.  I bought the dark beige color of this bag in May of this year in Hawaii (when they were offering the 20% discount) for $1800 (regularly $2250)!  I know it's not Chanel level increases, but it's interesting to see the price difference in only 5 months.


----------



## DamierEbene

Question: Why is YSL not forcing their price increase on authorized sellers?

I mean with the increase all the sellers make profit of the people who rush to buy for old prices, they are clearing inventory, gaining new customers etc.


Luisaviaroma increased the YSL prices now, but MyTheresa + net a porter are still showing old prices in Europe


----------



## yumeaki

I was eyeing baby Niki and both farfetch and YSL website in my country did not show any price difference the whole of today. I just checked farfetch and noted price for baby Niki has now been updated and increased by about 6%. I was kind of hoping to get the bag only next year as I hit quota this year already but I'm not so sure now...


----------



## DamierEbene

Update: net a porter raised prices, too.

Now there is only MyTheresa left. They have a lot of stock and show all the old prices still.


----------



## SystarSystem

Hi, has anyone in countries where the price increase already happened noticed if the price of the medium niki in black croc has gone up? Prices don't seem to have changed on the US site yet. Thanks!


----------



## RachelVerinder

SystarSystem said:


> Hi, has anyone in countries where the price increase already happened noticed if the price of the medium niki in black croc has gone up? Prices don't seem to have changed on the US site yet. Thanks!


Yes in France it went from 2050€ to 2150€.


----------



## RachelVerinder

SystarSystem said:


> Hi, has anyone in countries where the price increase already happened noticed if the price of the medium niki in black croc has gone up? Prices don't seem to have changed on the US site yet. Thanks!


The Google search still gives the old price, but when you click you can see it's + 100€


----------



## RachelVerinder

And same thing in Switzerland, + CHF 110.-


----------



## SystarSystem

RachelVerinder said:


> Yes in France it went from 2050€ to 2150€.


Thank you so much for checking! Guess this means I have to get it now


----------



## RachelVerinder

SystarSystem said:


> Thank you so much for checking! Guess this means I have to get it now


The Niki is a very versatile bag, you won't regret it


----------



## bagaholicpnw

I ordered my Niki on Friday after rumors of a November price increase circulated. So far in the US no increase to Niki but I did note a $100 jump to Loulou. Crazy how much YSL has gone up since I started following this brand a couple years ago.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

bagaholicpnw said:


> I ordered my Niki on Friday after rumors of a November price increase circulated. So far in the US no increase to Niki but I did note a $100 jump to Loulou. Crazy how much YSL has gone up since I started following this brand a couple years ago.




do you know WHEN in November?!! i may have to pull trigger sooner than expected!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

jay_que_lyn said:


> do you know WHEN in November?!! i may have to pull trigger sooner than expected!


Someone said Nov 1st but so far only a few of the popular lines seems to be impacted. Not sure if anyone here has more insight on additional increases. There are also rumors that there is no public Black Friday sale so I figured I’d get mine on the NM gift card event‍♀️


----------



## brnicutie

The preorder for the small puffer is now 2490 on Saks site. That will probably be the price going forward. It’s still 2150 at Saint Laurent.


----------



## DamierEbene

DamierEbene said:


> Update: net a porter raised prices, too.
> 
> Now there is only MyTheresa left. They have a lot of stock and show all the old prices still.


Today MyTheresa has increased prices, too. So far I cant find any websites in Europe showing old prices anymore.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Ahhh, I’ve been holding out for a long time to get a YSL from the saks or Neimans 2000 minus 500 sale. Seems like I might’ve been holding out for nothing.


----------



## pooky747

DamierEbene said:


> Today MyTheresa has increased prices, too. So far I cant find any websites in Europe showing old prices anymore.



Not sure if you can order from them, but SSENSE is still showing old prices for the niki/loulou!


----------



## SystarSystem

My SA let me know that the price increase in boutiques (US) will take effect on November 12


----------



## closetluxe

Is the price increase only on bags or on SLGs too?


----------



## Frugalfinds

closetlux said:


> Is the price increase only on bags or on SLGs too?



I noticed it on some belts, so I think a little of everything. I’d imagine bags got hit the most though.


----------



## LauraEU

Hey guys, I’m thinking about buying the Toy LouLou in velvet.. I still can’t decide, but I heard there’s a price increase coming? Saw someone mentioned nov. 12, is it the same in the EU? Oh and if any of you have the velvet version, can you tell me if you still love it and how the wear and tear is?


----------



## Frugalfinds

I think the price increase already happened, at least in the US.


----------



## DamierEbene

LauraEU said:


> Hey guys, I’m thinking about buying the Toy LouLou in velvet.. I still can’t decide, but I heard there’s a price increase coming? Saw someone mentioned nov. 12, is it the same in the EU? Oh and if any of you have the velvet version, can you tell me if you still love it and how the wear and tear is?



It happened in Europe. Some authorized sellers in Europe still show old prices for some pieces that have gone up in price on YSL.de

If you are lucky you can find certain models of the LouLou on Farfetch, Selfridges, Ssense… good luck! 

I can’t tell you about the velvet, but I have just bought the suede puffer and I am 1000% convinced of their quality.


----------



## litoxcici

The mini lou camera bag is still showing as $1,190 on YSL website but $1,390 on other websites like Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus.  So glad I bought mine this summer.


----------



## idlehen

Mel In Melbourne just released a video on the price increase which happened to pop up on my feed. I don't really look at YSL too much but I was eyeing their camera bag. Decided to impulse buy the mini Lou this morning. Price was still 1,190 on the US website, but Neimans was already showing the updated price. Gotta admit, it's kind of nice to be able to just click buy and checkout so easily after trying to hunt down Chanel items these last few weeks lol.


----------



## LL777

Price increase will happen tomorrow


----------



## keishapie1973

LL777 said:


> Price increase will happen tomorrow



I’ve been hearing this as well. I went ahead and purchased a College bag from my wishlist.


----------



## LL777

keishapie1973 said:


> I’ve been hearing this as well. I went ahead and purchased a College bag from my wishlist.


Did you get a large college bag or medium?


----------



## elee12

I’m debating ordering the Lou camera bag now vs. later like I was planning. Bought too many bags too recently lol. There are free returns on online orders in case I regret my decision right?


----------



## brnicutie

Prices have gone up on YSL website. The bags have gone up $200-$300+. The small puffer was 2150. Now it's 2490. The medium envelope was 2350. Now it's 2590.


----------



## elee12

As of now, the Lou Camera Bag is still showing old price on Bloomingdales website.


----------



## idlehen

elee12 said:


> I’m debating ordering the Lou camera bag now vs. later like I was planning. Bought too many bags too recently lol. There are free returns on online orders in case I regret my decision right?


Literally my thoughts this morning lol


----------



## keishapie1973

LL777 said:


> Did you get a large college bag or medium?



i got the medium but looks like the price only increased by $40. So, I may return since I wasn’t planning to buy right now. I already preordered a small LouLou In Neiman’s last gift card event…


----------



## LL777

I’m so glad that last weekend I purchased a medium puffer and a medium Loulou. Comparing the old and new prices I saved over $500.


----------



## XoDena

The Lou is now $1490  Thank goodness I ordered right before the new pricing went into effect


----------



## monikamonia

OH NOOOO ... the Lou Camera bag just went up $105 CAD on Farfetch today ;(


----------



## elee12

monikamonia said:


> OH NOOOO ... the Lou Camera bag just went up $105 CAD on Farfetch today ;(



I actually managed to order the Lou Camera bag off Farfetch late Thursday night for the old price and a 5% off code (thanks Honey!). But it’s been in “preparing shipment” status for 3+ days now, so I hope they don’t cancel my order.


----------



## monikamonia

Ooh I actually found a 10% off code that works! Dunno if you watch Sophie Sohet on yutube but she shared a code and it works on YSL  what color did you get? I am loving the asphalt grey! I hope they don't cancel as well!!


----------



## elee12

monikamonia said:


> Ooh I actually found a 10% off code that works! Dunno if you watch Sophie Sohet on yutube but she shared a code and it works on YSL  what color did you get? I am loving the asphalt grey! I hope they don't cancel as well!!



Ah lucky! I was trying to google youtubers' farfetch codes but the ones I found didn't work and I didn't come across Sophie's. Oh well. I got it in dark beige!


----------



## yumeaki

I wonder if Singapore is the slowest to increase the price but the YSL website finally showed updated price now (past midnight so it's 17 Nov now). I'm thankful they increased the price only after Nov 11, the day when most malls have Singles Day promo and I managed to get my baby niki in black hardware with a savings of about 17% that day (that's like SGD 470 savings from the new price!). Actual price increase is 5.77% (SGD 180).


----------



## nicolethenerd

FYI Ssense still has the Lou at the prices from this spring (that is, before this spring's price increase! The black/black one is still $1350. It's $1590 in most other places now.)


----------



## monikamonia

yup $1725 CAD on their site ... however FarFetch had 10% off code ... at $1830 still the better deal


----------



## nicolethenerd

monikamonia said:


> yup $1725 CAD on their site ... however FarFetch had 10% off code ... at $1830 still the better deal



I also got 10% cashback on top of the $1350 USD with ShopStyle. 

(That said, a few days ago, Farfetch very briefly had the Lou at $1208 USD - and I think the 10% off code may have worked on top of that, but I missed it!!! Kicking myself now - but I think I'm going to just have to move on.)


----------



## nicolethenerd

nicolethenerd said:


> I also got 10% cashback on top of the $1350 USD with ShopStyle.
> 
> (That said, a few days ago, Farfetch very briefly had the Lou at $1208 USD - and I think the 10% off code may have worked on top of that, but I missed it!!! Kicking myself now - but I think I'm going to just have to move on.)



Narrator voice: She did not move on.

The $1208 price for the black/black Lou came back to Farfetch again briefly a few hours ago, and I snagged it! I’ll return the other bag to Ssense.

This price seems to be reappearing and disappearing on Farfetch based on whether their partner store Kirna Zabete has it in inventory, I think?

Looks like you may also be able to buy it directly from Kirna Zabete for $1450 plus they have an introductory 15% off promo - not sure if that applies to this bag.


----------



## monikamonia

nicolethenerd said:


> Narrator voice: She did not move on.
> 
> The $1208 price for the black/black Lou came back to Farfetch again briefly a few hours ago, and I snagged it! I’ll return the other bag to Ssense.
> 
> This price seems to be reappearing and disappearing on Farfetch based on whether their partner store Kirna Zabete has it in inventory, I think?
> 
> Looks like you may also be able to buy it directly from Kirna Zabete for $1450 plus they have an introductory 15% off promo - not sure if that applies to this bag.


I bought mine on a site LN-CC today $1350 usd + 10% off new member and free shipping!! Yay so excited


----------



## natjyl

Was considering the small puffer but it's gone up 400AUD here ofttt a bit hefty!!


----------



## elee12

The black/gold mini lou camera is showing as $1250 on Farfetch and the 10% off brings it to $1125!









						Saint Laurent Lou Crossbody Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Saint Laurent Lou crossbody bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## monikamonia

elee12 said:


> The black/gold mini lou camera is showing as $1250 on Farfetch and the 10% off brings it to $1125!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Lou Crossbody Bag - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop Saint Laurent Lou crossbody bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farfetch.com


yup but that's the mini lou, I got the lou camera  bag (bigger style)


----------



## Krystelle_S

nicolethenerd said:


> FYI Ssense still has the Lou at the prices from this spring (that is, before this spring's price increase! The black/black one is still $1350. It's $1590 in most other places now.)


Ahhh I was supposed to be tapped out for the year but I've also been wanting the black on black Lou for a while now. Any Ssense codes or lower prices elsewhere? I want to jump on it before Ssense price goes up too.


----------



## xnatty

Krystelle_S said:


> Ahhh I was supposed to be tapped out for the year but I've also been wanting the black on black Lou for a while now. Any Ssense codes or lower prices elsewhere? I want to jump on it before Ssense price goes up too.


Ssense's private sale just started and only sunglasses are on sale, nothing else. Not sure if they'll had more items in the upcoming weeks, but looks very limited


----------



## danidach

It looks like some of the ysl prices have decreased in the UK. Still higher than the prices were before the price increase at the beginning of November though so it's like they've decreased the increase. 

Before the increase at the beginning of November the toy loulou puffer was £1225 after it was £1450 now its listed as £1330 on saint laurent and farfetch. I don't have any other examples I can remember the prices of but the toy loulou puffer seemed to have one of  the biggest increases initially 

Other sites are still showing the higher price and some items are randomly showing the pre increase prices or pre previous increase prices on some sites I think maybe it depends on if its old stock.


----------



## Burberrygal65

Finally got my hands on this! And my puppy approves!


----------



## Saaski

I keep seeing people talk about a March increase coming, but I've heard nothing concrete. Doesn't YSL usually have their first of the year increase around June?


----------



## popartist

Saaski said:


> I keep seeing people talk about a March increase coming, but I've heard nothing concrete. Doesn't YSL usually have their first of the year increase around June?


I hope it's not until June as I am eyeing a bag to buy in April when I'm in Europe! Or at least hold off til mid-April, lol.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Saaski said:


> I keep seeing people talk about a March increase coming, but I've heard nothing concrete. Doesn't YSL usually have their first of the year increase around June?


Yes it’s usually July and November. I haven’t seen anything concrete either.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I don’t have any intel, but with the way the rest of the brands have just raised their prices again, it wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Frugalfinds said:


> I don’t have any intel, but with the way the rest of the brands have just raised their prices again, it wouldn’t surprise me.


I just hope we get a heads up beforehand so I can snatch up my Loulou. I was planning on waiting til Q2 to buy it.


----------



## brnicutie

lvr4shoes said:


> I just hope we get a heads up beforehand so I can snatch up my Loulou. I was planning on waiting til Q2 to buy it.


I also want to pick up the LouLou before the next increase. Someone with intel please post and keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## acrid82

popartist said:


> I hope it's not until June as I am eyeing a bag to buy in April when I'm in Europe! Or at least hold off til mid-April, lol.



I've already noticed price increase on some items on the YSL homepage. But it can be due to which country is your origin.


----------



## lvr4shoes

acrid82 said:


> I've already noticed price increase on some items on the YSL homepage. But it can be due to which country is your origin.


What country are you in?


----------



## ladymadame

When was the last price increase and how much?


----------



## bee0909

ladymadame said:


> When was the last price increase and how much?


Last one was in November. The price increase depends on the bag and the currency. The mini Lou camera bag went from €995 to €1100 for example


----------



## lvr4shoes

ladymadame said:


> When was the last price increase and how much?


I documented these small Loulou prices 

$2050 - 11/20
$2150- 7/21
$2290 - 11/21


----------



## ladymadame

lvr4shoes said:


> I documented these small Loulou prices
> 
> $2050 - 11/20
> $2150- 7/21
> $2290 - 11/21



wow 

what about monogram clutch?


----------



## ladymadame

I am planing to buy monogram clutch for my bday in May. But I'm afraid of a price increase, so maybe I'll buy it now ...
Just thinking-should I wait until May or buy it now?


----------



## lvr4shoes

ladymadame said:


> wow
> 
> what about monogram clutch?


I’m not sure about that one. I feel like only the really popular bags has a PI last time.


----------



## Frugalfinds

ladymadame said:


> I am planing to buy monogram clutch for my bday in May. But I'm afraid of a price increase, so maybe I'll buy it now ...
> Just thinking-should I wait until May or buy it now?



If you know you want it, I would buy it now unless you don't mind paying more. It can just be an early birthday present to yourself


----------



## mliLV

I'm new to YSL, how many times a year do they have price increases? I hope it is not as often as Chanel....


----------



## lvr4shoes

mliLV said:


> I'm new to YSL, how many times a year do they have price increases? I hope it is not as often as Chanel....


2-3. Last year was June and November


----------



## mliLV

lvr4shoes said:


> 2-3. Last year was June and November


good to know, thanks!


----------



## ladymadame

I heard that price increase will be on May 1st.

Is it true?


----------



## reggiefofeggie

ladymadame said:


> I heard that price increase will be on May 1st.
> 
> Is it true?


I heard the same


----------



## babybluegirl

reggiefofeggie said:


> I heard the same



Yep. My SA confirmed.  Not sure by how much.

She also said the suede puffer will be phased out already and that the denim one will be made permanent.

Edit to add - this in Germany


----------



## xnatty

My SA in Montreal confirmed a price increase on May 1st in Canada too.


----------



## kittykat07

Saks has new prices on some bags already. Small loulou is $2590 up from $2290, Toy loulou $1850 ($1590) , small kate $1890 ( $1750) Medium kate is $2190 ($1190)


----------



## Louboutin329

kittykat07 said:


> Saks has new prices on some bags already. Small loulou is $2590 up from $2290, Toy loulou $1850 ($1590) , small kate $1890 ( $1750) Medium kate is $2190 ($1190)


Wow! I have toy loulou that's about 4 years old and I paid around $1100 I think? I really like the bag but I would never spend $1850 for one today!


----------



## Sibelle

Thanks for the heads up! Now it is time for me to get the LouLou !


----------



## lill_canele

There is most likely going to be a price increase on May 1st.
I just saw classicwithaquirk YouTube video. She lists out what bags will have price increases in further detail if you want to go check it out.


----------



## elee12

Do we know if it’s only in the US or also going up in Europe or other countries?


----------



## babybluegirl

elee12 said:


> Do we know if it’s only in the US or also going up in Europe or other countries?


Also in Europe, I think.


----------



## Saaski

I had confirmation for Paris too. It looks like a worldwide increase


----------



## Shann89

I had confirmation for The Netherlands too


----------



## ivegotspunk

Purchased the small puffer on saturday and my SA said there will be a price increase on may 1. Think he said the new small puffer price would be about $2800.  Really glad i went when i did as i was debating about purchasing it in a few months. Now thinking I might want to get the small loulou too.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

ivegotspunk said:


> Purchased the small puffer on saturday and my SA said there will be a price increase on may 1. Think he said the new small puffer price would be about $2800.  Really glad i went when i did as i was debating about purchasing it in a few months. Now thinking I might want to get the small loulou too.


I’m literally thinking the same. Should I buy both?? Small LouLou will increase $300! Same with the toy.


----------



## ivegotspunk

reggiefofeggie said:


> I’m literally thinking the same. Should I buy both?? Small LouLou will increase $300! Same with the toy.


LMK what you end up doing!


----------



## reggiefofeggie

ivegotspunk said:


> LMK what you end up doing!


I’m going tonight! I’ll post what I end up with.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

ivegotspunk said:


> LMK what you end up doing!


Ended up getting college, small puffer and card holder ! Couldn’t resist.


----------



## Sassy

reggiefofeggie said:


> Ended up getting college, small puffer and card holder ! Couldn’t resist.


Would love to see pics! I went to Neiman Marcus tonight and the new prices were already on the bags  SA said she can honor old prices today but tomorrow the new prices go into effect. It was $2850 for small puffer, a $360 increase!


----------



## ivegotspunk

reggiefofeggie said:


> Ended up getting college, small puffer and card holder ! Couldn’t resist.


Awesome! Totally stoked for you!


----------



## danna_b

I hope price increase in YSL stores will not happen before May 1st ... At least last time I remember in stores it happened last, it was first everywhere online, and few days later in their stores.


----------



## lauramariehyg

Just bought a toy Loulou before the increase. Managed to get 10% off on Farfetch!


----------



## babybluegirl

Small and medium puffer are going up by 300+ euros.

SLGs are at 30 euros or so? Not as drastic as some other bags.


----------



## fuzishere

lauramariehyg said:


> Just bought a toy Loulou before the increase. Managed to get 10% off on Farfetch!


Can you share what code you used? Thanks in advance


----------



## lauramariehyg

fuzishere said:


> Can you share what code you used? Thanks in advance


Hi, I used a student code, which I was able to get with my email. I tried a few others which didn’t work unfortunately.


----------



## fuzishere

lauramariehyg said:


> Hi, I used a student code, which I was able to get with my email. I tried a few others which didn’t work unfortunately.


Ahh I see, thank you!


----------



## bee0909

fuzishere said:


> Ahh I see, thank you!


Try FFMIM. You need to use it on a new account though


----------



## fuzishere

bee0909 said:


> Try FFMIM. You need to use it on a new account though


Thank you, I will try it!


----------



## Raaz

polish website… also sell on farfetch. Still has some old old pricing + 10% off on signing up to the newsletter.

FOMO- got Loulou small this week…was on my wish list for few years… but was soooo distracted by other brands….finally!



			https://www.vitkac.com/gb/women/designer/saint-laurent?targets=topFilter%2CproductList%2Coffsets_bottom&params%5B0%5D%5Bname%5D=cat%5B475%5D&params%5B0%5D%5Bvalue%5D=on&main_category=&page=2


----------



## Frugalfinds

Does anyone know if the price increase is just on bags or if other items are going up too?


----------



## reggiefofeggie

Sassy said:


> Would love to see pics! I went to Neiman Marcus tonight and the new prices were already on the bags  SA said she can honor old prices today but tomorrow the new prices go into effect. It was $2850 for small puffer, a $360 increase!


----------



## reggiefofeggie

reggiefofeggie said:


> View attachment 5390672


----------



## reggiefofeggie

reggiefofeggie said:


> View attachment 5390673


The college is still in its packaging  I’ll take a picture of it when I unwrap it!


----------



## ivegotspunk

reggiefofeggie said:


> View attachment 5390673


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sibelle

I just got the medium Loulou also on Farfetch for 10% off. It was on top of my purchase list anyway, so I just pulled the trigger now. I think with the significant price increase I would be very hesitant to buy it. Very happy to have it in my collection now. Perfect bag for work   .


----------



## lauramariehyg

Sibelle said:


> I just got the medium Loulou also on Farfetch for 10% off. It was on top of my purchase list anyway, so I just pulled the trigger now. I think with the significant price increase I would be very hesitant to buy it. Very happy to have it in my collection now. Perfect bag for work   .


Congrats! Glad you got a code


----------



## lauramariehyg

Does anyone know how much SLGs are going up by. Like cardholders?


----------



## Saaski

lauramariehyg said:


> Does anyone know how much SLGs are going up by. Like cardholders?


Cardholders are going from $275 to $295 USD


----------



## Nicole_H

Does anyone know if the Envelope bag is going up?


----------



## reggiefofeggie

Nicole_H said:


> Does anyone know if the Envelope bag is going up?


Medium envelope in the US is going up $100 from $2,490 to $2,590


----------



## em_barry

Trying to buy YSL wristlet on farfetch in Europe and no discount codes will work. So annoying.


----------



## Saaski

em_barry said:


> Trying to buy YSL wristlet on farfetch in Europe and no discount codes will work. So annoying.


Are you on a new account? A lot of codes won't work unless your account is "new." I can sometimes get around this by checking out as a guest in an incognito window.


----------



## BagAddiction712

First YSL!! The price increase pushed me lol. Don’t regret it one bit, quality is beautiful


----------



## em_barry

Saaski said:


> Are you on a new account? A lot of codes won't work unless your account is "new." I can sometimes get around this by checking out as a guest in an incognito window.


 Yes new account, will work if I want YSL sunglasses but not the wristlet!


----------



## MeBagaholic

lauramariehyg said:


> Congrats! Glad you got a code


I tried this sophie code but its not working


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Does anyone know the price increase on the mini Lou?


----------



## kittykat07

Love_N_Lune said:


> Does anyone know the price increase on the mini Lou?



Yeah, looks like it goes from $1390 to $1450. Saks has new prices on some of the bags.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

kittykat07 said:


> Yeah, looks like it goes from $1390 to $1450. Saks has new prices on some of the bags.


Thank you for the quick response. I wasn’t sure if I was already looking at the new prices.

I did see the patent version is selling at a lower price.


----------



## Saaski

For anyone interested, here's a video of everything that I know is going up so far, and by how much:


----------



## elle.xo

Small LouLou went up 365 dollars on Canada


----------



## donut33

Am I crazy or did medium envelope bag go down in price? It used to be 3330 something Canadian now it’s 3100??


----------



## Sibelle

They still have the old prices on Farfetch UK if anybody wants to do some last minute shopping  .
Also YSL European website still has the old prices... Hmmm


----------



## fuzishere

Sibelle said:


> They still have the old prices on Farfetch UK if anybody wants to do some last minute shopping  .
> Also YSL European website still has the old prices... Hmmm


The Saint Laurent UK website hasn't changed the prices either!


----------



## popartist

Larger Cassandre Monogram WOC increased $40 in US, the small one by $100, seems like some adjusting of price differences between small and large versions of things.


----------



## mooLV

elle.xo said:


> Small LouLou went up 365 dollars on Canada


Right?   Freaking nuts!  The SLGs stayed the same which is what I purchased b4 increase.  Lou only went up $50.


----------



## joyce12345

donut33 said:


> Am I crazy or did medium envelope bag go down in price? It used to be 3330 something Canadian now it’s 3100??



I noticed that too, price went down! haha


----------



## Raaz

Any price increase yet?


----------



## Sibelle

Raaz said:


> Any price increase yet?


I don´t see any increased prices on the official YSL Website (EU), but some retailers like farfetch have increased some of the prices. It is a bit confusing to be honest.


----------



## popartist

Raaz said:


> Any price increase yet?


There were some price increases on the US site - some minimal (like $40-50), others more substantial.  Overall, nothing as outrageous as  other brands' increases.  EU prices seem to have not increased yet.


----------



## Eleyna

Now the price increase in Europe is startet.


----------



## popartist

Eleyna said:


> Now the price increase in Europe is startet.


Ah, yeah, I see!  The WOC I bought last month in Barcelona is €90 higher now.


----------



## HavPlenty

The medium puffer is $3100 on the Nordstrom site. When I looked at them in the boutique 2 years ago they were $2300. That is outrageous. The beige medium came up in a search I was doing for a beige bag y and my mouth dropped open when I saw the price. I was able to snag a brand new one from fashionphile for $1600 last year. I got a medium black and silver from Jomashop for 1399 I think. It's crazy to think about paying this much money now. So many of us were very lucky with the deals during the pandemic. Wow just wow.


----------



## 2cello

I think the brands are pegging prices to each other.  The new YSL prices are more inline with where Bottega, Loewe, Dior are. About $3k per bag.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> The medium puffer is $3100 on the Nordstrom site. When I looked at them in the boutique 2 years ago they were $2300. That is outrageous. The beige medium came up in a search I was doing for a beige bag y and my mouth dropped open when I saw the price. I was able to snag a brand new one from fashionphile for $1600 last year. I got a medium black and silver from Jomashop for 1399 I think. It's crazy to think about paying this much money now. So many of us were very lucky with the deals during the pandemic. Wow just wow.


The prices are so crazy. I bought the small puffer for $1700 when they first came out, as I was able to use the 10% Farfetch code, and it shipped from Browns Fashions so I didn’t have sales tax added. Can’t believe how much they’ve all gone up.


----------



## hayleyx

is saint laurent planning on more price increases this year as well?  are we expected at least 2 increases per year?


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone know when's the next likely price increase? I think I should finally get the small Kate because the price just keeps going higher!


----------



## Taimi

I bought my large Niki with black hardware from Mytheresa for 1100 euros with the discount code maybe about two or three years ago. Obviously it was a bargain! The new prices are just insane. I’ve had a College bag on my wishlist many years and finally I took the plunge and ordered a preloved one, which seemed to be in like new condition. I hope it’s perfect and if it is, I just saved 1000 euros  compared to the new one. Many brands are overpricing themselves, at least for me.


----------



## brnicutie

hayleyx said:


> is saint laurent planning on more price increases this year as well?  are we expected at least 2 increases per year?





Antigone said:


> Does anyone know when's the next likely price increase? I think I should finally get the small Kate because the price just keeps going higher!


It's usually around November. Keep an eye out on this thread. Someone usually will have info a few days before.


----------



## Antigone

brnicutie said:


> It's usually around November. Keep an eye out on this thread. Someone usually will have info a few days before.


Thank you so much! I can't decide between Kate Croc Tassel or without tassel or wristlet clutch. But I want to get before the next price increase.


----------



## WillWordForBags

A new HUGE price increase is looming. I just saw the Small Loulou in Gray Brown for $2950 at Bloomingdales!
That's a $400 increase from the current price of $2590.

Also at Bloomies, the Mini Lou Camera Bag in Pecan is already for $1550.
They also have the rest of the colors for the current price of $1450 on that same page.

I am going to jump and get the Mini Lou I have been wanting for the longest time, before this new price starts appearing everywhere.
I regretted not getting this bag when it was $1190 and I'm not going to wait until it is $1550, which will probably happen within the next few weeks.
If anyone is eyeing a YSL, now is the time to get it before this new increase. 
Many sites still have old pricing left behind. FWRD has a Small Loulou in teal for $2290.
Luckily, I was able to get a Toy Loulou and Toy Puffer Loulou at great prices before these recent increases.
These new prices are insane.


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> A new HUGE price increase is looming. I just saw the Small Loulou in Gray Brown for $2950 at Bloomingdales!
> That's a $400 increase from the current price of $2590.
> 
> Also at Bloomies, the Mini Lou Camera Bag in Pecan is already for $1550.
> They also have the rest of the colors for the current price of $1450 on that same page.
> 
> I am going to jump and get the Mini Lou I have been wanting for the longest time, before this new price starts appearing everywhere.
> I regretted not getting this bag when it was $1190 and I'm not going to wait until it is $1550, which will probably happen within the next few weeks.
> If anyone is eyeing a YSL, now is the time to get it before this new increase.
> Many sites still have old pricing left behind. FWRD has a Small Loulou in teal for $2290.
> Luckily, I was able to get a Toy Loulou and Toy Puffer Loulou at great prices before these recent increases.
> These new prices are insane.


I was going to post the same! I noticed the discrepancy difference on a few bags. I was expecting November, but the last price increase retailers did the same thing: some increased earlier than others. I think it waa Neiman Marcus that was the last place to change their pricing. Still!

I would recommend getting the mini Lou if you like it. I love mine! And I'm now kind of torn, because I've been considering getting it in black with silver hardware (I have the dark beige in gold), but was also looking at the college bag in black with silver or in stone. The college bag in the small loulou have been going up by about the same amount,  so it might be almost $3,000 soon!


----------



## WillWordForBags

I am so happy you own the Mini Lou in Dark Beige because I am so torn about getting that color or the nude, and now I get to pick your brain.  I am not a huge fan of the dark beige, but still like it. I did love the dark latte (which is not available anymore) and tried the taupe to see if it compared, but returned it because it turned out to be a very dull brownish dark taupe and I wasn't loving it at all. 

The Mini Lou in nude (I don't know what the official ysl color is but some sites call it nude) looks like it has a sheen to it and is more golden/yellow than taupe/grey. But I have also noticed that YSL's dark beige could be slightly different in the caviar leather (I haven't yet seen it up close to know for sure), that the calfskin leathers and possibly a gorgeous color too. Would love your thoughts on that and comfort/capacity/zipper of the bag.  

I am so sad that I didn't grab one when they were $1,190. Ugh! I remember seeing them at that price not too long ago. Then they went up to $1390 and I still didn't get one, so I'm getting one now before this next increase, which I also thought was coming in November but I'm not thinking more like October.


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> I am so happy you own the Mini Lou in Dark Beige because I am so torn about getting that color or the nude, and now I get to pick your brain.  I am not a huge fan of the dark beige, but still like it. I did love the dark latte (which is not available anymore) and tried the taupe to see if it compared, but returned it because it turned out to be a very dull brownish dark taupe and I wasn't loving it at all.
> 
> The Mini Lou in nude (I don't know what the official ysl color is but some sites call it nude) looks like it has a sheen to it and is more golden/yellow than taupe/grey. But I have also noticed that YSL's dark beige could be slightly different in the caviar leather (I haven't yet seen it up close to know for sure), that the calfskin leathers and possibly a gorgeous color too. Would love your thoughts on that and comfort/capacity/zipper of the bag.
> 
> I am so sad that I didn't grab one when they were $1,190. Ugh! I remember seeing them at that price not too long ago. Then they went up to $1390 and I still didn't get one, so I'm getting one now before this next increase, which I also thought was coming in November but I'm not thinking more like October.


Happy to help! From what I've seen of the nude color, I think you're right that it has a sheen/golden look to it. Dark beige is very much a neutral beige to me. More of a sandy color? With a sight taupe undertone. Honestly, if you are able to, it might be worth buying both colors to compare and then returning the one you like less. I've found YSL colors don't always read the best on a screen.

Not to plug myself, but I did make a review video of the bag, and I have mod shots and a detailed what fits in it, if you think it might be helpful! 

Though to sum up, I find it comfortable to wear, but it doesn't have swivel d-rings which can mean the chain can get a little twisted, and that can be annoying. It fits a surprising amount! I find it a great errand running bag, when I don't need my planner on me. Easily fits my giant phone, recto verso, cles, little hand sanitizer, travel fragrance, and a lip product.



I'm 5'7" and it fits comfortably both on the shoulder and crossbody. I find it a great little bag


----------



## WillWordForBags

OMG, you are Classicswithaquirk? I adore your videos and swear by your price increase predictions! 
So happy to e-meet you. Thank you for your insights and your great content. 

I saw your review and loved it. I appreciate how honest you are when it comes to the pros and cons. 
And hearing that you consider the dark beige more of a sandy neutral helps a lot.
Do you know if the nude is also called new powder? Cause I've seen that color too and it seems very similar to the nude in that it is light and yellowy. 
But I don't want a tone that is too yellow either. The dark beige might be my safest best in the end because I have a feeling that this color is richer and darker in the Mini Lou caviar leather than in the other Loulous (like I've noticed from many videos). 

And you should definitely get the black and silver Mini Lou NOW! It's such a classic, and I think YSL prices will be increasing constantly moving forward so we'll probably look back and see today's prices as a steal, like we do now with the prices from a year ago.


----------



## Saaski

Oh hello! Thank you so much! Love to hear that my videos are being enjoyed  (and was literally planning to make a video today to update everyone on the obviously -coming-soon YSL increase )

For color comparison, I'd suggest Bergdorf's website. They currently have mini lous in dark naturel, dark beige, and vintage pecan, so you can kind of flip between the colors. Dark naturel has more of a light honey sheen imo, while nude/naturel has more of a golden glow to it. In contrast, dark beige is more of a matte finish.

"Now" is always the best time to buy luxury for sure  the prices only go up!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> Oh hello! Thank you so much! Love to hear that my videos are being enjoyed  (and was literally planning to make a video today to update everyone on the obviously -coming-soon YSL increase )
> 
> For color comparison, I'd suggest Bergdorf's website. They currently have mini lous in dark naturel, dark beige, and vintage pecan, so you can kind of flip between the colors. Dark naturel has more of a light honey sheen imo, while nude/naturel has more of a golden glow to it. In contrast, dark beige is more of a matte finish.
> 
> "Now" is always the best time to buy luxury for sure  the prices only go up!


You are 100% right about NOW being the best time.
Wish I would've seen it that way when these bags were such a good deal. Funny to think that it was a breeze to own one of these back then, compared to how hard it's getting now.

Yes, please keep us updated with any new info on price increases, etc.
I think you're absolutely right about the Mini Lou colors and sheens. Now, I just have to figure out if I want that matte neutral or the more golden option with a sheen. The dark naturel is gorgeous but I already own a few bags in that caramel/tan tone so for this one, I'd rather go for something more nude/neutral (plus, I think the gold hardware doesn't stand out as much in that caramel color).

Thanks again for your feedback. You rock!


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> You are 100% right about NOW being the best time.
> Wish I would've seen it that way when these bags were such a good deal. Funny to think that it was a breeze to own one of these back then, compared to how hard it's getting now.
> 
> Yes, please keep us updated with any new info on price increases, etc.
> I think you're absolutely right about the Mini Lou colors and sheens. Now, I just have to figure out if I want that matte neutral or the more golden option with a sheen. The dark naturel is gorgeous but I already own a few bags in that caramel/tan tone so for this one, I'd rather go for something more nude/neutral (plus, I think the gold hardware doesn't stand out as much in that caramel color).
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback. You rock!


Please share what you end up going with!


----------



## Tina1010

Saaski said:


> I was going to post the same! I noticed the discrepancy difference on a few bags. I was expecting November, but the last price increase retailers did the same thing: some increased earlier than others. I think it waa Neiman Marcus that was the last place to change their pricing. Still!
> 
> I would recommend getting the mini Lou if you like it. I love mine! And I'm now kind of torn, because I've been considering getting it in black with silver hardware (I have the dark beige in gold), but was also looking at the college bag in black with silver or in stone. The college bag in the small loulou have been going up by about the same amount,  so it might be almost $3,000 soon!


I just returned my mini lou in black and silver yesterday (there was a problem with it) and upgraded to the college in black and silver instead.  If these price increases are coming, I'm happy I did this in time! I have no regrets with getting the college instead as I intend to use it as my everyday errand bag and its plenty roomy.  The mini lou was a bit redundant in my collection.  I love the top handle on this bag too and find it to be more versatile than the mini lou.  The mini lou may not increase too drastically in price but it seems the college will go up a few hundred.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> Please share what you end up going with!


I will! I’m still debating between nude and dark beige but I’ll make my choice in the next few days before that price increase hits. 
Or do you think it’ll happen October 1st?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tina1010 said:


> I just returned my mini lou in black and silver yesterday (there was a problem with it) and upgraded to the college in black and silver instead.  If these price increases are coming, I'm happy I did this in time! I have no regrets with getting the college instead as I intend to use it as my everyday errand bag and its plenty roomy.  The mini lou was a bit redundant in my collection.  I love the top handle on this bag too and find it to be more versatile than the mini lou.  The mini lou may not increase too drastically in price but it seems the college will go up a few hundred.


I love the College. I’ve never had that one but it’s on my list.

For now, I’m good with the Mini Lou because I need a small, day to night flirty bag that I can wear on weekends out to restaurants, lunches,  dinners, movies, etc. But I will want a new everyday bag soon enough and the College sounds perfect.
What size did you end up getting?


----------



## Tina1010

WillWordForBags said:


> I love the College. I’ve never had that one but it’s on my list.
> 
> For now, I’m good with the Mini Lou because I need a small, day to night flirty bag that I can wear on weekends out to restaurants, lunches,  dinners, movies, etc. But I will want a new everyday bag soon enough and the College sounds perfect.
> What size did you end up getting?


Yes the mini lou is perfect for that! It actually fits a lot for it's size.  It's very comfortable to wear.

I got the smallest size in college which they call medium.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tina1010 said:


> Yes the mini lou is perfect for that! It actually fits a lot for it's size.  It's very comfortable to wear.
> 
> I got the smallest size in college which they call medium.


Thanks! I’m so looking forward to it. 
The medium college is probably the perfect size. Congrats! That could be my next YSL, although my list is long, lol.


----------



## Tina1010

WillWordForBags said:


> Thanks! I’m so looking forward to it.
> The medium college is probably the perfect size. Congrats! That could be my next YSL, although my list is long, lol.


Impossible to stop at one YSL.  They have so many great styles.  I hope they remain "affordable" (it's already not) and not turn into a brand like Chanel.


----------



## WillWordForBags

100%! 
I’ve owned so many YSLs over the years and have gone back and forth with the brand.
But for a while now, I’ve been back in love with it. I feel like it’s one of the best luxury brands for handbags, considering it still offers beautiful, well made pieces that are not the most expensive (yet), and the label preserves its prestige and elegance, without having become too trite or overrated like so many others.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> Please share what you end up going with!


I just saw your YSL unboxing video (the one about the Farfetch ordeal) and now I’m even more torn because the dark beige looks so rich and beautiful in your video… 
Btw, I agree with you expecting a perfect designer purchase experience. I would have done the same. 
So happy you ended up getting such a stunning bag in the intact condition and packaging we deserve with these crazy prices we’re paying. 

I won’t have the same discounts (only some Rakuten cash back) and I’m already hoping NM or BG send me the bag well wrapped and with a dustbag, at least (I’ve gotten some very lacking packages from them before). So I totally get it. 

Ugh, nude or dark beige?? Wish I had a YT review video of the nude but I’ve only seen one very brief comparison so I don’t have a lot of images or video of the nude. 
Decisions, decisions…


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> I just saw your YSL unboxing video (the one about the Farfetch ordeal) and now I’m even more torn because the dark beige looks so rich and beautiful in your video…
> Btw, I agree with you expecting a perfect designer purchase experience. I would have done the same.
> So happy you ended up getting such a stunning bag in the intact condition and packaging we deserve with these crazy prices we’re paying.
> 
> I won’t have the same discounts (only some Rakuten cash back) and I’m already hoping NM or BG send me the bag well wrapped and with a dustbag, at least (I’ve gotten some very lacking packages from them before). So I totally get it.
> 
> Ugh, nude or dark beige?? Wish I had a YT review video of the nude but I’ve only seen one very brief comparison so I don’t have a lot of images or video of the nude.
> Decisions, decisions…


I've seen a lot of different "versions" of the nude across various websites. It's a bit frustrating that YSL doesn't have uniform names and colors  Do you have the chance to maybe go in person to a store and compare?

I've been checking in with everyone I can about the increase! I'm waiting to hear back from a few more this morning, and then I'm going to do my best to get the video out today. But from what I've been told so far though, it's the same as what happened last time; different retailers are choosing to update prices as the new collection comes in, but there will be an overall "deadline" as to when all the prices are supposed to be switched.


----------



## Saaski

Tina1010 said:


> I just returned my mini lou in black and silver yesterday (there was a problem with it) and upgraded to the college in black and silver instead.  If these price increases are coming, I'm happy I did this in time! I have no regrets with getting the college instead as I intend to use it as my everyday errand bag and its plenty roomy.  The mini lou was a bit redundant in my collection.  I love the top handle on this bag too and find it to be more versatile than the mini lou.  The mini lou may not increase too drastically in price but it seems the college will go up a few hundred.


The medium college in the black with silver hardware is the one I've been looking at! I've tried the college on a few times over the last few years, never pulled the trigger, prices go up... you know how it goes   I love having a top handle on a bag. It's that darn middle divider that has kept me from buying it on the past, but I really need to just go in with my everyday carry and see what fits.

The only other reason I'm hesitating is that I'm traveling to Italy quite soon. YSL is so much less expensive in the EU, especially now with the value of the euro, not to mention VAT back. Doing that math and trying to see if it would still be a better buy


----------



## Tina1010

Saaski said:


> The medium college in the black with silver hardware is the one I've been looking at! I've tried the college on a few times over the last few years, never pulled the trigger, prices go up... you know how it goes   I love having a top handle on a bag. It's that darn middle divider that has kept me from buying it on the past, but I really need to just go in with my everyday carry and see what fits.
> 
> The only other reason I'm hesitating is that I'm traveling to Italy quite soon. YSL is so much less expensive in the EU, especially now with the value of the euro, not to mention VAT back. Doing that math and trying to see if it would still be a better buy


I would definitely buy it in Italy! Let's see when we hear about price increases.  I have to go to YSL next week, so if I get any info I'll definitely share.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> I've seen a lot of different "versions" of the nude across various websites. It's a bit frustrating that YSL doesn't have uniform names and colors  Do you have the chance to maybe go in person to a store and compare?
> 
> I've been checking in with everyone I can about the increase! I'm waiting to hear back from a few more this morning, and then I'm going to do my best to get the video out today. But from what I've been told so far though, it's the same as what happened last time; different retailers are choosing to update prices as the new collection comes in, but there will be an overall "deadline" as to when all the prices are supposed to be switched.


Thank you for the heads up. Hopefully, they’ll do it slowly so we can grab some last minute pieces before the big increase. 

The nude is not available in the stores I have nearby. 
It seems to be a seasonal color and not in stock in most stores anymore which is why I’m inclined to start by ordering that one first, knowing that exchanging for the dark beige will be easy. 
I have given myself until tomorrow to decide, because I don’t want to take too long and then miss out on this bag if it goes up again. 
Thanks again for your feedback. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Hey @Saaski!
Watched your latest YSL price increase video and loved it. Thank you. Very good observations and predictions. 

So I ended up ordering the Mini Lou Camera Bag in *Nude*. The bag is coming from a NM store in Charlotte and I am in FL, so I couldn't actually go see the color in person but I figured I'd order this Nude color first, since it seems to be a seasonal color and hard to find, knowing that if I decide to exchange for the Dark Beige, it would be a much easier color to find.

I did as much research as I could on this color and it seems to be perfect for me as I typically like nudes that are more beige than pink, and for some reason, taupe is not a color I love on me. I tend to go for richer, warmer tones.
Let's hope I get it soon so I can finally see the color IRL and decide which one to keep in the end.
Thank you for all of your help. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## lemondr0p

Saaski said:


> I've seen a lot of different "versions" of the nude across various websites. It's a bit frustrating that YSL doesn't have uniform names and colors  Do you have the chance to maybe go in person to a store and compare?
> 
> I've been checking in with everyone I can about the increase! I'm waiting to hear back from a few more this morning, and then I'm going to do my best to get the video out today. But from what I've been told so far though, it's the same as what happened last time; different retailers are choosing to update prices as the new collection comes in, but there will be an overall "deadline" as to when all the prices are supposed to be switched.


It’s very difficult to decipher which color you’re actually ordering when the companies rename the colors too! The large envelope bag that Saks has labelled as ‘natural’ looks like ‘dark beige’ on the YSL website. The other neutral color on the Saks website is labelled as ‘dark beige’ and I don’t even know what its equivalent would be on the YSL website


----------



## jay_que_lyn

I was on the YSL website this morning, and it seems like they have a larger variety of beiges today than they did last week. I'm so confused!


----------



## WillWordForBags

lemondr0p said:


> It’s very difficult to decipher which color you’re actually ordering when the companies rename the colors too! The large envelope bag that Saks has labelled as ‘natural’ looks like ‘dark beige’ on the YSL website. The other neutral color on the Saks website is labelled as ‘dark beige’ and I don’t even know what its equivalent would be on the YSL website
> 
> View attachment 5625012


It’s so confusing. YSL nude colors require a PhD. 

That natural looks like the color nude, which is code 9906 and it’s a lighter, yellow-based beige.
The dark beige is code 2721 and it’s the darker, more taupe based beige.

It’s easier when you know the codes. Just google them to see which one they’re referring to.
Dark natural is code 2516 and it’s a light cognac/tan color, way darker than dark beige. All gorgeous colors but very different.

Those are all the nude/browns I’ve seen lately. Nude is almost gone everywhere. I missed the last one they had at NM.

It’s crazy to think we have to order to see the actual color and find out if we like it or not.


----------



## WillWordForBags

My Mini Lou Update: 

So as expected NM cancelled my order for the nude color so they made the choice for me and now I’ll be ordering the dark beige. 

I was excited to get the nude but oh, well. The silver lining is they did offer a 10% off discount for my inconvenience, so I’ll be applying that to the other bag, and that makes me like the dark beige even more, and be happy that it was sold out. 
And my original order helps me ask for a price match if YSL were to raise those prices in the next few days. 

I’m still curious about the nude so I’ll be looking for it in the pre-owned market or maybe I’ll get lucky and be able to grab one if YSL releases it again in an upcoming season.


----------



## lemondr0p

WillWordForBags said:


> It’s so confusing. YSL nude colors require a PhD.
> 
> That natural looks like the color nude, which is code 9906 and it’s a lighter, yellow-based beige.
> The dark beige is code 2721 and it’s the darker, more taupe based beige.
> 
> It’s easier when you know the codes. Just google them to see which one they’re referring to.
> Dark natural is code 2516 and it’s a light cognac/tan color, way darker than dark beige. All gorgeous colors but very different.
> 
> Those are all the nude/browns I’ve seen lately. Nude is almost gone everywhere. I missed the last one they had at NM.
> 
> It’s crazy to think we have to order to see the actual color and find out if we like it or not.


Ooh good call on the color codes, I’ll have to do that!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Neiman Marcus app has Toy Loulous for $1590 in several colors. Not sure if the site has this too.

I don’t know what this is about, but it’s a crazy good price because they’ve been $1850 for a while, and NM has some for that price too. So they’re going for both prices.

It’s an amazing deal for anyone who jumps and grabs one before this disappears and even more so with the new increase coming soon.


----------



## WillWordForBags

lemondr0p said:


> Ooh good call on the color codes, I’ll have to do that!


You’re very welcome. I had to because these colors were driving me crazy. 
Oh and I forgot the taupe which is code 2346. It’s a much darker, colder version of the dark beige.


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> My Mini Lou Update:
> 
> So as expected NM cancelled my order for the nude color so they made the choice for me and now I’ll be ordering the dark beige.
> 
> I was excited to get the nude but oh, well. The silver lining is they did offer a 10% off discount for my inconvenience, so I’ll be applying that to the other bag, and that makes me like the dark beige even more, and be happy that it was sold out.
> And my original order helps me ask for a price match if YSL were to raise those prices in the next few days.
> 
> I’m still curious about the nude so I’ll be looking for it in the pre-owned market or maybe I’ll get lucky and be able to grab one if YSL releases it again in an upcoming season.


Oh no! I'm sorry your nude bag was cancelled. But yes, at least you get the 10% off! That happened to me when I ordered a YSL wristlet clutch from Nordstrom. It was a whole Debacle  but I ended up with 10% off at least!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry your nude bag was cancelled. But yes, at least you get the 10% off! That happened to me when I ordered a YSL wristlet clutch from Nordstrom. It was a whole Debacle  but I ended up with 10% off at least!


Totally. I am happy this mess happened because I got a 10% off which is rare for YSL these days. I had gotten the 10% on Rakuten anyway, but once the order was canceled, so was the cash back. But it's better to get the discount up front than to wait months for a cash back refund.
Seems like the dark beige was meant to be and I'm so excited to get it now at that price and before the looming increase. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry your nude bag was cancelled. But yes, at least you get the 10% off! That happened to me when I ordered a YSL wristlet clutch from Nordstrom. It was a whole Debacle  but I ended up with 10% off at least!


I got the Mini Lou today. They sent it to me overnight so that was nice. 

I am slowly starting to love it. A bit smaller than I imagined but still fits my essentials. 
The color is as grayish and cold as I thought it was going to be (would have preferred the nude for sure). I’ve never loved the dark beige but I can see it’s a beautiful color. I’m just not sure it pops with my skin tone. Regardless, I am willing to give it time because I have a feeling that I will end up loving this color and wearing this bag so much more than I anticipate. 

One of the top parts along the zipper arrived wrinkled so I’m gonna be exchanging it at my local NM. That way, I also get a box.  At these prices, I expect perfection.

At first, I was considering possibly exchanging this color for the black but I think I should stick to this color because it really goes with everything. 
I can always get the black later (hopefully before the price increase). 

Thank you again for all your help. 
I’m always following your awesome videos and updates. Hope you’re feeling better.


----------



## Tina1010

WillWordForBags said:


> I got the Mini Lou today. They sent it to me overnight so that was nice.
> 
> I am slowly starting to love it. A bit smaller than I imagined but still fits my essentials.
> The color is as grayish and cold as I thought it was going to be (would have preferred the nude for sure). I’ve never loved the dark beige but I can see it’s a beautiful color. I’m just not sure it pops with my skin tone. Regardless, I am willing to give it time because I have a feeling that I will end up loving this color and wearing this bag so much more than I anticipate.
> 
> One of the top parts along the zipper arrived wrinkled so I’m gonna be exchanging it at my local NM. That way, I also get a box.  At these prices, I expect perfection.
> 
> At first, I was considering possibly exchanging this color for the black but I think I should stick to this color because it really goes with everything.
> I can always get the black later (hopefully before the price increase).
> 
> Thank you again for all your help.
> I’m always following your awesome videos and updates. Hope you’re feeling better.


I don't think you should settle for a color you don't love.. check them all out in NM and see what is most attractive to you.  I have the dark beige regular camera bag but it looks more like a light beige, not greyish at all.  So definitely see some of the other colors in person.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tina1010 said:


> I don't think you should settle for a color you don't love.. check them all out in NM and see what is most attractive to you.  I have the dark beige regular camera bag but it looks more like a light beige, not greyish at all.  So definitely see some of the other colors in person.


That's a great idea. Thank you for your feedback. I thought so too, that I would see all the colors in person and then make my choice.
The black is really winking at me but I still need a neutral so we'll see. 

I have owned bags in the dark beige in the smooth leather, so I was waiting to see if the color was different in the caviar leather, but it's not really. It's the same tone. What I meant about the dark beige being grayish is that since it changes so much with light, it does look very dark taupe, with greyish undertones in some lights.

But I do think it's a genius color. I just haven't worn it yet so that might be why I'm not 100% crazy about it.
I can also see how I could end up wearing it so much because it does go with most color combinations.
Same thing happened to me with my Toy Loulou in vintage white. I didn't think I could pull it off and now, it's one of my most used bags. However, you are right about not having to settle, especially at these prices. So I will definitely do the in-person evaluation.
All I can say is that this bag is really beautiful and a keeper, so I'll choose one now and probably end up getting another one in a different color soon enough. 
Thanks again for your input. It really helps to hear the opinion of other bag lovers.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Update alert!
I went to NM yesterday and looked at all the colors of the Mini Lou and decided to keep the dark beige
(I did exchange the bag though and got an even better one and a box).

I absolutely loved the light sage but I already have a light green bag and I didn't think it was worth investing in a Mini Lou in that color. The dark natural is a beautiful camel, but the dark beige is definitely the most elegant and versatile of all the choices.
I will probably end up getting the black too because it is so shiny and stunning.
Thanks again to everyone for their help. I'm so glad I got this bag now before the price increase.


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> Update alert!
> I went to NM yesterday and looked at all the colors of the Mini Lou and decided to keep the dark beige
> (I did exchange the bag though and got an even better one and a box).
> 
> I absolutely loved the light sage but I already have a light green bag and I didn't think it was worth investing in a Mini Lou in that color. The dark natural is a beautiful camel, but the dark beige is definitely the most elegant and versatile of all the choices.
> I will probably end up getting the black too because it is so shiny and stunning.
> Thanks again to everyone for their help. I'm so glad I got this bag now before the price increase.


I’m so glad you’re happy with your choice! And in time too- I’ve had confirmation of the increase for end of October


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> I’m so glad you’re happy with your choice! And in time too- I’ve had confirmation of the increase for end of October


Thanks for your help and for the heads up. 
Now is definitely the time to purchase. 
It’s gonna be an interesting ride with these substantial price increases.


----------



## Tibitibi

I'm so happy to get cassandre phone holder bag from ysl store last saturday , before the price increases.. but i'm a bit sad because i don't get a authenticity card from my purchased This is my first ysl anyway..


----------



## Soumy

Tibitibi said:


> I'm so happy to get cassandre phone holder bag from ysl store last saturday , before the price increases.. but i'm a bit sad because i don't get a authenticity card from my purchased This is my first ysl anyway..


Congrats on the lovely bag ! Can you share what you can fit inside ? I am after a small bag that can fit my phone so was looking at LV pochette then I read your post and really like the look of the ysl ( never noticed that one before hh). Thanks !


----------



## Tibitibi

Soumy said:


> Congrats on the lovely bag ! Can you share what you can fit inside ? I am after a small bag that can fit my phone so was looking at LV pochette then I read your post and really like the look of the ysl ( never noticed that one before hh). Thanks !


Thank you! I really love the bag. The bag have 1 compartment inside which my phone (samsung s21 fe) can fit in. And also have 1 compartment at the back to bring my id card. Here i attached the picture


----------



## Soumy

Tibitibi said:


> Thank you! I really love the bag. The bag have 1 compartment inside which my phone (samsung s21 fe) can fit in. And also have 1 compartment at the back to bring my id card. Here i attached the picture
> 
> View attachment 5628631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628633


Thank you so much ! That's super helpful and looks perfect for I need it for! Will try and get it before the price increase. Enjoy your lovely new baby


----------



## Tibitibi

Soumy said:


> Thank you so much ! That's super helpful and looks perfect for I need it for! Will try and get it before the price increase. Enjoy your lovely new baby


Yes! you should get the bag before the price increase.. and i think its really worth the price . They also have a bag in croco embossed like in this picture.


----------



## lill_canele

My SA texted me earlier today that there is a price increase sometime this week.
I asked her by how much (in %), she said she would get back to me.

I’m in the US.

Felt a little sudden to me, but we’ll see.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saks is having a virtual gift card promo and YSL is included! The price is increasing as soon as this week so jumping on this can turn out to be a really good deal.
Promo code is OCTGIFTSF.


----------



## Frugalfinds

An SA from Saks just posted a picture of that super popular tote (sorry, I don't know its actual name) and said Current price $4400, after price increase $4900.


----------



## brnicutie

My YSL CA just texted me. We finally got a date. I’m in the US.


----------



## yas78

Bergdorf Goodman is having a gift card event which includes YSL. Just picked up an item from online.


----------



## Saaski

Wanted to share this deal that Italian YSL lovers might be able to take advantage of: Farfetch has the medium envelope bag in black with shw for sale at 1650 euros on their Italian website. It's listed as a college bag for some reason? But just search and it should come up!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saks Off 5th has a Kate, a Medium Loulou and Medium Sunset, all in black and all with an initial discount of around 13% plus an added 25% off with code: SAVE25. Wow! 
It’s a crazy deal, especially with this new price increase coming.


----------



## partialtopink

Frugalfinds said:


> An SA from Saks just posted a picture of that super popular tote (sorry, I don't know its actual name) and said Current price $4400, after price increase $4900.



Just bought my Icare quilted lambskin tote yesterday for $4,400. Price is going up to $4,900 on Monday.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Hi Everyone, An SA from the boutique informed me the upcoming price increase is around 17%. Did I hear this correctly?? As a result I rushed a couple purchases (online w/Saks & BD w/their giftcard promo). Does anyone else know if the price increase is truly going to be this steep?? Will a mini Lou camera adjust to around $1,700 & the medium envelope to $3,000? The LV Empreinte Felicie is currently $1,600, and a chanel WOC is over $3,000, so anything is possible.


----------



## brnicutie

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Hi Everyone, An SA from the boutique informed me the upcoming price increase is around 17%. Did I hear this correctly?? As a result I rushed a couple purchases (online w/Saks & BD w/their giftcard promo). Does anyone else know if the price increase is truly going to be this steep?? Will a mini Lou camera adjust to around $1,700 & the medium envelope to $3,000? The LV Empreinte Felicie is currently $1,600, and a chanel WOC is over $3,000, so anything is possible.


That sound about right. Someone else said that the small Loulou will hit 3k. Right now it's about $2600.


----------



## HavPlenty

These price increases are ridiculous. I just heard about the new one coming this week when I was in the store on Thursday. They are insane with this.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

These price increases are out of control! I picked up a couple of things that have been on my list for a while. Fortunately there's not much left on my list!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Bloomingdales has been showing the new prices for a few weeks now. There we can see just how much these bags will increase. 
It’s pretty substantial. 

I’m glad I was able to get some of these bags before because with these new prices (and the price increases on most consumer products) it will be harder to purchase YSL for sure.


----------



## spankiefrankie

Anyone know how much the medium loulou will increase in price?


----------



## HavPlenty

spankiefrankie said:


> Anyone know how much the medium loulou will increase in price?


Looks like around $400 or so. I bought mine for $2090 in 2019. Now they are $2890 plus. They were last around $2490.


----------



## yas78

When does the price increase happen?


----------



## yas78

WillWordForBags said:


> Bloomingdales has been showing the new prices for a few weeks now. There we can see just how much these bags will increase.
> It’s pretty substantial.
> 
> I’m glad I was able to get some of these bags before because with these new prices (and the price increases on most consumer products) it will be harder to purchase YSL for sure.


Hmm guess the pouches are not increasing then?


----------



## Saaski

Update from some US contacts: price increase will be up to 20% for some items. They specifically talked about the loulou line, for that percentage


----------



## Tina1010

Saaski said:


> Update from some US contacts: price increase will be up to 20% for some items. They specifically talked about the loulou line, for that percentage


Oh man! I really wanted to add a small beige loulou to my collection but cannot anytime soon.  Any news about the small Kate? That bag is already as expensive as it should be!


----------



## elee12

I just bought a toy Lou puffer in all black from the bergdorf goodman gift card event just in case…20% increase is a lot!!


----------



## JLemaire

I just bought a small Kate tassel clutch/shoulder bag from Farfetch—black with GHW. Price is $2190. I saw that Nordstrom has the same bag and already increased the price. It’s now $2400 on Nordstrom. I didn’t look at the other SL bags but I imagine they probably increased prices for whatever is getting increased and so you may want to check there to get an idea.


----------



## Jill N

Some bags I don’t think warrant this increase. I was able to get the new tote Icare maxi before it went to almost $5,000. I would look at the pre love of some of this designer. Also you don’t get the money if you sell it later. FASHIONPHILE is very low quotes.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

The prices already seem to have been updated on YSL's site: https://www.ysl.com/en-us/shoulder-...g-in-quilted--y--leather-574946DV7271000.html

I got my medium loulou for about 1800 WITH taxes a bit more than a year ago. Insane.


----------



## Saaski

Nordstrom has started putting new prices into place:
Mini lou now $1550
Toy loulou now $1990
Small loulou now $2960
Small envelope now $2650
Medium envelope now $2950


----------



## spankiefrankie

Saaski said:


> Nordstrom has started putting new prices into place:
> Mini lou now $1550
> Toy loulou now $1990
> Small loulou now $2960
> Small envelope now $2650
> Medium envelope now $2950


Well i was going to stop by nordstrom today and that puts a damper on my plans ugh. Thought increase wouldn’t hit until 31st


----------



## Saaski

spankiefrankie said:


> Well i was going to stop by nordstrom today and that puts a damper on my plans ugh. Thought increase wouldn’t hit until 31st


Couldn't hurt to check! In store might not have been changed over yet; it looks like they're in the middle of it. Several pieces do have the old prices.


----------



## spankiefrankie

Saaski said:


> Couldn't hurt to check! In store might not have been changed over yet; it looks like they're in the middle of it. Several pieces do have the old prices.


I’ll stop by and i’ll see. If not i can suggest they do a price adjustment off of neiman or saks.


----------



## Tina1010

JLemaire said:


> I just bought a small Kate tassel clutch/shoulder bag from Farfetch—black with GHW. Price is $2190. I saw that Nordstrom has the same bag and already increased the price. It’s now $2400 on Nordstrom. I didn’t look at the other SL bags but I imagine they probably increased prices for whatever is getting increased and so you may want to check there to get an idea.


I saw the small Kate without tassel went up $300!


----------



## JLemaire

Tina1010 said:


> I saw the small Kate without tassel went up $300!


Yes, so ridiculous. I had my eye on the Kate bag with tassel for awhile and as soon as I heard about the price increase plus had a birthday coupon code for Farfetch that miraculously worked for SL I just went for it. 

No more for me for a long while. These price increases are crazy.


----------



## spankiefrankie

spankiefrankie said:


> I’ll stop by and i’ll see. If not i can suggest they do a price adjustment off of neiman or saks.


And the sa wouldn’t price match because price went up already. Sigh. I may try a different nordstrom or just order from neiman marcus since they’re doing a gift card and rakuten 10% cash back. I just don’t have a neimans near by to look in person.


----------



## MayTheOdds

I’ve been eying up a LouLou bag. I was going to try to save and purchase it early next year …. But  I’ve just seen a small LouLou on Matches fashion go from £1860 to £2230 :O


----------



## Antigone

I can't find the small GDP Kate with tassel (silver hardware)anywhere.  I've been waiting for it to be stocked for a month knowing that there will be a price increase!

Do I just buy the small GDP Kate without tassel while some still show the old price?


----------



## JLemaire

Antigone said:


> I can't find the small GDP Kate with tassel anywhere.  I've been waiting for it to be stocked for a month knowing that there will be a price increase!
> 
> Do I just buy the small GDP Kate without tassel while some still show the old price?


 Farfetch has the small GDP Kate with the tassel in black with GHW. Its still the old price as of now.


----------



## Antigone

JLemaire said:


> Farfetch has the small GDP Kate with the tassel in black with GHW. Its still the old price as of now.


I want the silver hardware. 

The gold hardware is prettier but I'll get more use out of silver. Or should I go Kate WOC with tassel? Kate WOC even has a longer strap which I like.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Antigone said:


> I can't find the small GDP Kate with tassel anywhere.  I've been waiting for it to be stocked for a month knowing that there will be a price increase!
> 
> Do I just buy the small GDP Kate without tassel while some still show the old price?


What size and color are you looking for?  I'm sure people will help you keep an eye out.  If you really like the tassel I would hold off until you get one with a tassel.


----------



## Antigone

cathavenicethings said:


> What size and color are you looking for?  I'm sure people will help you keep an eye out.  If you really like the tassel I would hold off until you get one with a tassel.


Small black GDP with tassel silver hardware


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I bought a card case...it was $395 now it's $445...nuts!


----------



## cathavenicethings

Antigone said:


> Small black GDP with tassel silver hardware


Looks like Harrods has it.  It's not a bag I stalked so I don't know if they have the old or new pricing.


----------



## brnicutie

spankiefrankie said:


> Well i was going to stop by nordstrom today and that puts a damper on my plans ugh. Thought increase wouldn’t hit until 31st


Prices will increase on 10/31 at the YSL boutiques.


----------



## 7777777

spankiefrankie said:


> Well i was going to stop by nordstrom today and that puts a damper on my plans ugh. Thought increase wouldn’t hit until 31st


They will price match to other sites like Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Tina1010

Antigone said:


> I can't find the small GDP Kate with tassel (silver hardware)anywhere.  I've been waiting for it to be stocked for a month knowing that there will be a price increase!
> 
> Do I just buy the small GDP Kate without tassel while some still show the old price?


Can you check with a YSL store location directly? Maybe they can order it for you.  They were out of stock of a bag I wanted and ordered it and it came within a few days.


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

Does anyone know when/if the EU YSL website is going to have an increase?


----------



## yas78

Looks like the monogram clutch is $50 more on Nordys now. Glad I snagged one prior to the price increase. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-monogram-matelass-leather-clutch/5975239?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=530


----------



## yas78

Also looks like Bergdorf Goodman has not updated their prices yet if you are looking!


----------



## Saaski

Lou camera bag is now $1690 on Nordstrom


----------



## yas78

Saaski said:


> Lou camera bag is now $1690 on Nordstrom


Check Bergdorf.


----------



## Antigone

Now I can't decide between tassel with no tassel. I'm tempted to just get both and return the one I like less when they arrive!


----------



## Zarabe

I ordered the last uptown clutch in taupe from Bergdorf’s on Monday during the gift card event and since they haven’t sent shipment confirmation yet, I’m concerned! Last time they didn’t say anything for a week then randomly canceled the order. If that’s the case again, I might be in an undesirable situation with the price increase!! From what I’m seeing, it doesn’t seem like the clutch will be getting an increase but I also don’t want to assume it won’t. Am I being paranoid??? I know some stores take longer to ship out than others so if anyone has any experience with BG they’d like to share, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I ordered the medium triquilt and it shipped from a BG store, a few days after placing the order. I’ve never has a problem with BD, so I hope your clutch @Zarabe ships soon! As an aside, this recent price increase spun me out & I wound up purchasing three bags! The cost of leather bags from Chanel & LV are so astronomical, it seems like Saint Laurent is next. I like YSL bags & find them equivalent to other luxury brands & don’t want to get caught chasing them later knowing just a few years earlier they were so much more affordable. Between the three dept stores, I have $1,200 in giftcards coming from the purchases, plus $1,000+ savings pre-price increase. I can’t help but feel I want out of the game of chasing over the top expensive luxury goods, as much as I love them.
Here’s what I ordered:


----------



## yas78

Zarabe said:


> I ordered the last uptown clutch in taupe from Bergdorf’s on Monday during the gift card event and since they haven’t sent shipment confirmation yet, I’m concerned! Last time they didn’t say anything for a week then randomly canceled the order. If that’s the case again, I might be in an undesirable situation with the price increase!! From what I’m seeing, it doesn’t seem like the clutch will be getting an increase but I also don’t want to assume it won’t. Am I being paranoid??? I know some stores take longer to ship out than others so if anyone has any experience with BG they’d like to share, it would be much appreciated!


The clutch is $50 more in other stores so yes it had a increase. I also ordered the same clutch and it shows on back order  and will be available end of December. Last time I ordered the same clutch in black and no issues. Hopefully they will ship ours in December.


----------



## Zarabe

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I ordered the medium triquilt and it shipped from a BD store, a few days after placing the order. I’ve never has a problem with BD, so I hope your clutch @Zarabe ships soon! As an aside, this recent price increase spun me out & I wound up purchasing three bags! The cost of leather bags from Chanel & LV are so astronomical, it seems like Saint Laurent is next. I like YSL bags & find them equivalent to other luxury brands & don’t want to get caught chasing them later knowing just a few years earlier they were so much more affordable. Between the three dept stores, I have $1,200 in giftcards coming from the purchases, plus $1,000+ savings pre-price increase. I can’t help but feel I want out of the game of chasing over the top expensive luxury goods, as much as I love them.
> Here’s what I ordered:
> 
> View attachment 5640270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640272


I agree! The gift card events are definitely an incentive! I am trying to figure out what I’m going to use mine for. I absolutely love your choices! The white is making me want to start looking for a new summer bag as I typically do raffia or other wicker style bags. Super excited for you! All great color and style choices for sure!!


----------



## Zarabe

yas78 said:


> The clutch is $50 more in other stores so yes it had a increase. I also ordered the same clutch and it shows on back order  and will be available end of December. Last time I ordered the same clutch in black and no issues. Hopefully they will ship ours in December.


Oh wow I missed that then! Where did you order your clutch from? I never got a back order message and I was planning on using it for a formal event in early December! So maybe I should just place an order thru Ysl directly… yikes!


----------



## yas78

Zarabe said:


> Oh wow I missed that then! Where did you order your clutch from? I never got a back order message and I was planning on using it for a formal event in early December! So maybe I should just place an order thru Ysl directly… yikes!


From BG it was showing that it was back ordered when I was placing the order.


----------



## Zarabe

yas78 said:


> From BG it was showing that it was back ordered when I was placing the order.


So I just went to check but it says it’s in stock on my end. It doesn’t make sense!


----------



## yas78

Maybe we are talking about a diff color. See my pic below. Scroll down and it’s on back order


----------



## Zarabe

yas78 said:


> Maybe we are talking about a diff color. See my pic below. Scroll down and it’s on back order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640345


Oh okay we are talking about different clutches, the one I ordered is the uptown clutch. I love your choice too though, would be neat if they sent yours out before Christmas!


----------



## Zarabe

yas78 said:


> Maybe we are talking about a diff color. See my pic below. Scroll down and it’s on back order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640345


Just for visual reference this is the one I ordered


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I ordered a card case and the envelope flap clutch...I originally ordered the clutch in Dark Beige but it had a defect so I went to the boutique and came home with the Dark Green, which is really pretty in person! 

So, with tPF math I "saved" $100 by spending $1,140!


----------



## yas78

Zarabe said:


> Just for visual reference this is the one I ordered
> 
> View attachment 5640389


 very pretty!


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

YSL UK and EU due an increase later  today apparently so I jumped on my wish list lastnight. If you want anything the old prices are still showing as of 7:20am GMT this morning.


----------



## brnicutie

Which bag do you like best? Left, middle, or right? My SA sent the price increases that will take place on 10/31.

small puffer $2850 to $3200
small loulou $2590 to $2950
medium loulou $2850 to $3200


----------



## Antigone

brnicutie said:


> Which bag do you like best? Left, middle, or right? My SA sent the price increases that will take place on 10/31.
> 
> small puffer $2850 to $3200
> small loulou $2590 to $2950
> medium loulou $2850 to $3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640555


Small puffer looks the coolest in this pic but I'd go for the small Loulou!

Do you know if Kate, SDJ and Sunset will go up in price?


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

brnicutie said:


> Which bag do you like best? Left, middle, or right? My SA sent the price increases that will take place on 10/31.
> 
> small puffer $2850 to $3200
> small loulou $2590 to $2950
> medium loulou $2850 to $3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640555


Small loulou 100%


----------



## brnicutie

Antigone said:


> Small puffer looks the coolest in this pic but I'd go for the small Loulou!
> 
> Do you know if Kate, SDJ and Sunset will go up in price?


Thanks for your insight. They're probably all going up. I can double check with my SA tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Antigone

brnicutie said:


> Thanks for your insight. They're probably all going up. I can double check with my SA tomorrow and get back to you.


Thank you!

I have the small and the medium loulou. Small is the perfect size!


----------



## spankiefrankie

7777777 said:


> They will price match to other sites like Neiman Marcus.





Antigone said:


> Small puffer looks the coolest in this pic but I'd go for the small Loulou!
> 
> Do you know if Kate, SDJ and Sunset will go up in price?


Sunset and kate are going up i believe around 15%.


----------



## elee12

brnicutie said:


> Which bag do you like best? Left, middle, or right? My SA sent the price increases that will take place on 10/31.
> 
> small puffer $2850 to $3200
> small loulou $2590 to $2950
> medium loulou $2850 to $3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640555



I just ordered a mini puffer. I personally think the LouLou is too structured and fits less than than the “squishier” puffer. I also prefer how the puffer lies flatter against my body than the LouLou. But to each their own! There’s probably an answer you’ve been wanting to hear, so go with your gut!


----------



## Antigone

Ok, I'm running out of time - based on my current SL bags:

Small Loulou black with silver hw
Medium Loulou black with silver hw
Medium Sunset black grained with leather strap (old model) silver hw
Medium Sunset black croc with silver hw
Baby SDJ black with gold hw

Which Kate do I get?

Kate small croc black with silver hw and tassel
Kate grained WOC black with silver hw and tassel
Kate grained small black with silver hw no tassel

I want the Kate grained small with silver hw and tassel but I cannot find it anywhere. The one in Harrods has a chervon print when I checked the images - https://www.harrods.com/en-au/shopping/saint-laurent-small-kate-cross-body-bag-18728989

I am 5'7" and wear bags crossbody. I don't bring a lot and usually go out without a bag (using just my pockets to hold my stuff). This will be more of a nice dinner/special occasion bag for me (although I don't have a lot of those!).


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Antigone said:


> Ok, I'm running out of time - based on my current SL bags:
> 
> Small Loulou black with silver hw
> Medium Loulou black with silver hw
> Medium Sunset black grained with leather strap (old model) silver hw
> Medium Sunset black croc with silver hw
> Baby SDJ black with gold hw
> 
> Which Kate do I get?
> 
> Kate small croc black with silver hw and tassel
> Kate grained WOC black with silver hw and tassel
> Kate grained small black with silver hw no tassel
> 
> I want the Kate grained small with silver hw and tassel but I cannot find it anywhere. The one in Harrods has a chervon print when I checked the images - https://www.harrods.com/en-au/shopping/saint-laurent-small-kate-cross-body-bag-18728989
> 
> I am 5'7" and wear bags crossbody. I don't bring a lot and usually go out without a bag (using just my pockets to hold my stuff). This will be more of a nice dinner/special occasion bag for me (although I don't have a lot of those!).


Are you going to set the bag on the table while you’re eating or hang the bag on the back of your chair? This impacts how the tassel sits - does this matter to you? Do you like your Sunset better grained or in croc? Which do you use more?


----------



## brnicutie

Antigone said:


> Small puffer looks the coolest in this pic but I'd go for the small Loulou!
> 
> Do you know if Kate, SDJ and Sunset will go up in price?


My SA said Kate is going up $300, Sunset $350, and haven’t seen the price list yet for SDJ.


----------



## Antigone

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Are you going to set the bag on the table while you’re eating or hang the bag on the back of your chair? This impacts how the tassel sits - does this matter to you? Do you like your Sunset better grained or in croc? Which do you use more?


I didn't think of this! I think the bag will either sit on my lap or on the table. I like the sunset in croc but it's heavier, and I like my grained too but it is a diff look, with the leather strap so it's more casual. I use the grained leather strap more.


----------



## Antigone

brnicutie said:


> My SA said Kate is going up $300, Sunset $350, and haven’t seen the price list yet for SDJ.


Thank you! Substantial price increase  

I'm a sunset fan through and through and I want the black hardware but I can't afford an expensive bag that will chip!


----------



## lindatang924

Thanks for the heads up everyone! My wonderful partner was going to surprise me with a bag for our anniversary next week, but I guessed what the present was going to be after he dropped some hints and after deep diving the internet and these forums, I realised we had to move fast!!

Last night he absolutely treated me with my first YSL bags - a small Loulou with ghw and a small Envelope with ghw  Also we are in Melbourne, Australia and the SA confirmed it was the right time to come in and buy due to price increases next week.. she herself said she was shocked at how much the Loulou would go up in price!


----------



## Saaski

lindatang924 said:


> Thanks for the heads up everyone! My wonderful partner was going to surprise me with a bag for our anniversary next week, but I guessed what the present was going to be after he dropped some hints and after deep diving the internet and these forums, I realised we had to move fast!!
> 
> Last night he absolutely treated me with my first YSL bags - a small Loulou with ghw and a small Envelope with ghw  Also we are in Melbourne, Australia and the SA confirmed it was the right time to come in and buy due to price increases next week.. she herself said she was shocked at how much the Loulou would go up in price!


How wonderful! Congrats on your anniversary, and your new bags and getting them just in time!


----------



## Antigone

lindatang924 said:


> Last night he absolutely treated me with my first YSL bags - a small Loulou with ghw and a small Envelope with ghw  Also we are in Melbourne, Australia and the SA confirmed it was the right time to come in and buy due to price increases next week.. she herself said she was shocked at how much the Loulou would go up in price!


How much will the Loulou be?


----------



## lindatang924

Saaski said:


> How wonderful! Congrats on your anniversary, and your new bags and getting them just in time!


Thank you! 



Antigone said:


> How much will the Loulou be?


I'm not sure - I didn't ask as I just assumed it would be around 20% like the US price (Looks like Nordstroms increased it by 360 USD so I'm guessing in Aus it will be around 500 AUD)


----------



## Antigone

lindatang924 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure - I didn't ask as I just assumed it would be around 20% like the US price (Looks like Nordstroms increased it by 360 USD so I'm guessing in Aus it will be around 500 AUD)


Thank you! Enjoy your Loulou and Envelope - very beautiful choices!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Was there a price increase on the Jamie?


----------



## Burgernom

Do you know if there's a price increase on the mini Cassandra? Thanks!


----------



## lill_canele

So update, I saw my YSL SA yesterday. She said US will officially have a 15-20% increase on almost all items on 31Oct2022.
For my particular location, she said even though some of the price labels are already marked up, they will still honor the old price before 31Oct2022.


----------



## eemily

Does anyone know the price increase for the Sunset bag in Canada? Has it already happened?


----------



## Sassy

brnicutie said:


> Which bag do you like best? Left, middle, or right? My SA sent the price increases that will take place on 10/31.
> 
> small puffer $2850 to $3200
> small loulou $2590 to $2950
> medium loulou $2850 to $3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640555


I like the small loulou in this color!


----------



## Antigone

brnicutie said:


> My SA said Kate is going up $300, Sunset $350, and haven’t seen the price list yet for SDJ.


Since the GDP with silver hardware small Kate with tassel is nowhere to be found, I'm wondering if I should just get the black hardware sunset I've been lusting after for years. Oh boy.


----------



## brnicutie

Antigone said:


> Since the GDP with silver hardware Kate is nowhere to be found, I'm wondering if I should just get the black hardware sunset I've been lusting after for years. Oh boy.


I think the black on black bags are gorgeous.


----------



## Antigone

brnicutie said:


> I think the black on black bags are gorgeous.


Very! But I'd have three black sunsets 

This price increase is confusing me. lol.


----------



## brnicutie

Antigone said:


> Very! But I'd have three black sunsets
> 
> This price increase is confusing me. lol.


Welcome to the club. I’m always confused when it comes to bags.


----------



## brnicutie

I went to the store today and decided on the small dusty grey puffer. I liked that color best in person and the feel of the bag.  Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey. These are true to color.


----------



## bexkarp

anyone know if there will be a price increase on the small manhattan? been eyeing this one foreverrrr but i keep going back and forth thanks!!


----------



## cathavenicethings

brnicutie said:


> I went to the store today and decided on the small dusty grey puffer. I liked that color best in person and the feel of the bag.  Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey. These are true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5642047


That is a great picture of all the colors side by side!!!  But ughhh, now I want another bag!!!


----------



## brnicutie

cathavenicethings said:


> That is a great picture of all the colors side by side!!!  But ughhh, now I want another bag!!!


Prices go up on Monday. I'd hurry.


----------



## spankiefrankie

bexkarp said:


> anyone know if there will be a price increase on the small manhattan? been eyeing this one foreverrrr but i keep going back and forth thanks!!


Prices will be going up 12-15% across the board


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

My pre price increase bag arrived today and I’m very underwhelmed by it, I got the toy Loulou in black suede as I wanted a crossbody that was a little ‘special’. The strap feels very thin to me, the gold hardware seems very dull etc.  I’m thinking now I should have just gotten the small Loulou in black leather with silver hardware but by the time my toy is returned, money back in account etc the price increase will have kicked in ‍♀️


----------



## brnicutie

ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag said:


> My pre price increase bag arrived today and I’m very underwhelmed by it, I got the toy Loulou in black suede as I wanted a crossbody that was a little ‘special’. The strap feels very thin to me, the gold hardware seems very dull etc.  I’m thinking now I should have just gotten the small Loulou in black leather with silver hardware but by the time my toy is returned, money back in account etc the price increase will have kicked in ‍♀️


Maybe you can exchange it at the store? I'm not really sure how that works. I always buy in store.


----------



## cathavenicethings

brnicutie said:


> Prices go up on Monday. I'd hurry.


Bad influence!  Bad, bad, bad influence!  Haha!


----------



## brnicutie

cathavenicethings said:


> Bad influence!  Bad, bad, bad influence!  Haha!


I am the great enabler.


----------



## cathavenicethings

ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag said:


> My pre price increase bag arrived today and I’m very underwhelmed by it, I got the toy Loulou in black suede as I wanted a crossbody that was a little ‘special’. The strap feels very thin to me, the gold hardware seems very dull etc.  I’m thinking now I should have just gotten the small Loulou in black leather with silver hardware but by the time my toy is returned, money back in account etc the price increase will have kicked in ‍♀️


Some retailers don't increase the price of older stock items.  If you can't swing purchasing until the other return is processed and you have time this weekend, I would go to a store to check out if you like that combo.  Then, once you have the funds ask PF if anybody sees it available at a pre-increase price anywhere.  It's not ideal and might not work but eh, it might work.


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

Unfortunately online buying is the only option, only one YSL store in the country (Ireland) and I’m 4 hours away from it!


----------



## lovebug11

brnicutie said:


> I went to the store today and decided on the small dusty grey puffer. I liked that color best in person and the feel of the bag.  Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey. These are true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5642047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which model is the one on the far left?? Love all of them, especially the one you chose


----------



## brnicutie

@lovebug11  The model on the far left is the medium envelope.


----------



## lindatang924

brnicutie said:


> I went to the store today and decided on the small dusty grey puffer. I liked that color best in person and the feel of the bag.  Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey. These are true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5642047


Great pick. The dusty grey looks beautiful! It's warm, not too light, not too dark. It doesn't look grey at all though - more like a dark nude/beige.


----------



## HavPlenty

brnicutie said:


> I went to the store today and decided on the small dusty grey puffer. I liked that color best in person and the feel of the bag.  Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey. These are true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5642047


The dusty gray is a beautiful color.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the vintage peach in person? Wondering what the color is like in person. More peach or more beige. TIA


----------



## Cherries and wine

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen the vintage peach in person? Wondering what the color is like in person. More peach or more beige. TIA


I have the mini Lou in vintage peach. I would say it’s more beige. The peach is very subtle. I wouldn’t even know it was peach if it wasn’t called vintage peach.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cherries and wine said:


> I have the mini Lou in vintage peach. I would say it’s more beige. The peach is very subtle. I wouldn’t even know it was peach if it wasn’t called vintage peach.


Thanks for the reply! I really like the look of the color online...I forgot to take a look at it when I was in the boutique last week.


----------



## lo5

Antigone said:


> Ok, I'm running out of time - based on my current SL bags:
> 
> Small Loulou black with silver hw
> Medium Loulou black with silver hw
> Medium Sunset black grained with leather strap (old model) silver hw
> Medium Sunset black croc with silver hw
> Baby SDJ black with gold hw
> 
> Which Kate do I get?
> 
> Kate small croc black with silver hw and tassel
> Kate grained WOC black with silver hw and tassel
> Kate grained small black with silver hw no tassel
> 
> I want the Kate grained small with silver hw and tassel but I cannot find it anywhere. The one in Harrods has a chervon print when I checked the images - https://www.harrods.com/en-au/shopping/saint-laurent-small-kate-cross-body-bag-18728989
> 
> I am 5'7" and wear bags crossbody. I don't bring a lot and usually go out without a bag (using just my pockets to hold my stuff). This will be more of a nice dinner/special occasion bag for me (although I don't have a lot of those!).


I saw the silver tassel on Farfetch today! https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...el-chain-bag-item-13000567.aspx?storeid=13824


----------



## Antigone

lo5 said:


> I saw the silver tassel on Farfetch today! https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...el-chain-bag-item-13000567.aspx?storeid=13824


Thank you! I ordered the small this morning! 

My dilemma is my partner offered to buy me one of my dream bags  - the very impractical black hardware Saint Laurent sunset bag! So do I bite, or get a more sensible non-black hardware bag (or ask him to reimburse me for the small Kate )?


----------



## no5

The price increase doesn't appear to have kicked in here in the UK yet.  I ordered a mini lou camera bag but feel underwhelmed by it as the one I got has scratched hardware but after lusting after it for so long it didn't excite me so I guess I am returning it. Saw an old season patent camera bag with black hardware so bit the bullet on that but will have to see it first I guess. Love patent but not so sure on the black hardware but lots say it's pretty hardwaring.


----------



## Young1987

The Icare went up $500 in the US. It’s now $4900, but so worth it. Absolutely amazing bag!


----------



## yas78

Price increase is up online in the USA.


----------



## lindatang924

yas78 said:


> Price increase is up online in the USA.


Ouch... at current exchange rates, the small Loulou is now $1000 AUD more than what I paid for mine a few days ago.


----------



## Robs215

Are prices not going up in the EU?


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

Robs215 said:


> Are prices not going up in the EU?


I assume they are but hasn’t kicked in yet.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Antigone said:


> My dilemma is my partner offered to buy me one of my dream bags  - the very impractical black hardware Saint Laurent sunset bag! So do I bite, or get a more sensible non-black hardware bag (or ask him to reimburse me for the small Kate )?


Dream bag!


----------



## Antigone

Would it be better to buy from Saint Laurent directly vs Farfetch? In case of repairs, etc. Or should be the same since Farfetch is SL's official retailer? This is for the black hardware Sunset!

Also, Farfetch cancelled my order. Turned out the small tassel Kate is out of stock (but showing as "last 1 left"!). Aaargh.


----------



## yas78

Antigone said:


> Would it be better to buy from Saint Laurent directly vs Farfetch? In case of repairs, etc. Or should be the same since Farfetch is SL's official retailer? This is for the black hardware Sunset!
> 
> Also, Farfetch cancelled my order. Turned out the small tassel Kate is out of stock (but showing as "last 1 left"!). Aaargh.


I usually buy directly from either Saint Laurent or department stores that sell YSL (NM, Nordys, Saks, BG, etc).


----------



## lill_canele

bexkarp said:


> anyone know if there will be a price increase on the small manhattan? been eyeing this one foreverrrr but i keep going back and forth thanks!!



Yes, from around $2550 to $2880. I have been looking at that for a while now. I made the decision not to buy.


----------



## Antigone

yas78 said:


> I usually buy directly from either Saint Laurent or department stores that sell YSL (NM, Nordys, Saks, BG, etc).


Would it be better (i.e., easier for returns/repairs) if I go through department stores (i.e., Net-a-porter)?


----------



## motzfield

lill_canele said:


> Yes, from around $2550 to $2880. I have been looking at that for a while now. I made the decision not to buy.



Was eyeing a Sac du Jour Baby with croc leather, and croc leather wallet from YSL, total would be 2515 euros, hope it doesnt go up though


----------



## motzfield

Antigone said:


> Would it be better (i.e., easier for returns/repairs) if I go through department stores (i.e., Net-a-porter)?


U would be better off going to an official YSL boutique


----------



## motzfield

Robs215 said:


> Are prices not going up in the EU?



The client advisor from YSL from Amsterdam, warned me that the EU prices were going to go up 3 november.


----------



## Robs215

motzfield said:


> The client advisor from YSL from Amsterdam, warned me that the EU prices were going to go up 3 november.


That explains it, thank you! Do you know by how much?


----------



## Antigone

motzfield said:


> U would be better off going to an official YSL boutique



Thank you! Yeah I think I'm gonna get it from YSL online!


----------



## Antigone

cathavenicethings said:


> Dream bag!



That bag makes me giddy.


----------



## psucutie

i panic shopped today- Nordies and Neiman dont have the price increases yet.  I thought i wanted either the medium lou lou or puffer, but instead got the large envelope from Nordies and ordered the medium size for comparison from NM.  Easily returnable.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just picked up a small wallet


psucutie said:


> i panic shopped today- Nordies and Neiman dont have the price increases yet.  I thought i wanted either the medium lou lou or puffer, but instead got the large envelope from Nordies and ordered the medium size for comparison from NM.  Easily returnable.


I did the same! I picked up another small wallet once I saw the price was going up $125, I had no choice.


----------



## psucutie

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I just picked up a small wallet
> 
> I did the same! I picked up another small wallet once I saw the price was going up $125, I had no choice.


exactly- we are savvy shoppers!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

psucutie said:


> exactly- we are savvy shoppers!!


Excellent justification! 

Louis Vuitton is having an increase tomorrow...so now I am panic shopping the LV website!


----------



## Saaski

I already have a mini Lou bag in dark beige, but I'm  being SO tempted by the new vintage peach color. With not a lot of time to make a decision!


----------



## psucutie

NM and Nordies showing price increases, Bloomies is not (and has triple points and 6% cash back on rakuten)


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> NM and Nordies showing price increases, Bloomies is not (and has triple points and 6% cash back on rakuten)


Ok seems like Bloomies has new prices on some items but not others.  Bloomies has new price on Lou Lou but not on Envelope.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Saaski said:


> I already have a mini Lou bag in dark beige, but I'm  being SO tempted by the new vintage peach color. With not a lot of time to make a decision!


I have the mini Lou in vintage peach and absolutely love it. It’s a really pretty, neutral color.


----------



## Saaski

Cherries and wine said:


> I have the mini Lou in vintage peach and absolutely love it. It’s a really pretty, neutral color.


I was really interested in the clutch, as I already have my mini Lou. It "only" went up by about $50 at least! I think I'll wait for a gift card event and go for it then


----------



## sophiex520

Farfetch still have the YSL monogram clutch for $725 and YSL matelassé clutch for $745.  If you are interested, buy it before the price goes up.


----------



## cathavenicethings

sophiex520 said:


> Farfetch still have the YSL monogram clutch for $725 and YSL matelassé clutch for $745.  If you are interested, buy it before the price goes up.


To add to that ... American Express My Offers may have spend $400 or more get $80 back for Farfetch.  (A few weeks ago it was spend $600 or more get $125 back or something like that but it expired.)


----------



## Antigone

Price increase has kicked in for Australia. 

I think I'm now priced out of Saint Laurent.


----------



## Saaski

Net a Porter seems to still have the old prices! For the US at least


----------



## cathavenicethings

Saaski said:


> Net a Porter seems to still have the old prices! For the US at least


American Express also has a My Offers for them for a few more weeks for Spend $500, $100 Back.


----------



## brnicutie

I picked up my small dusty grey puffer today. It’s very similar to the dark beige, just a tad bit darker. Left is dark beige. Middle is dusty grey. Right is vintage peach.


----------



## Ellie87

brnicutie said:


> I picked up my small dusty grey puffer today. It’s very similar to the dark beige, just a tad bit darker. Left is dark beige. Middle is dusty grey. Right is vintage peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645258
> View attachment 5645259


Thank you! This is so helpful!! The price rise is now active in the UK. Everything has gone up!!


----------



## Soumy

Yes just saw UK prices ! 
Small puffer from 2050 => 2415
Small loulou 1860 => 2230
Sunset M 1860 => 1950 
Le 5 à 7 hobo 1590 => 1755
Manhattan small 1750 => 2045
Le 57 hobo quilted lambskin 1860 => 2135
Gaby large flap wallet 630 => 670 
Cassandre flap I believe was 520 => 535
Cassandre phone holder I believe was 530 => 535

Not sure about the other bags/wallets as these were on my wishlist so I was keeping an eye!


----------



## ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag

*EU Price Increase Active*
Envelope Pouch in Mix Matelassé -€575 to €595
Flap Pouch in Matelassé - €545 to €575
Loulou Toy Leather - €1390 to €1490
Loulou Toy Suede - €1490 to €1590
Loulou Small Leather - €2100 to €2400

They were the ones I’d kept an eye on. I bought the toy suede and I was disappointed, was going to return and go for the small leather instead but with a  €300 jump I won’t be doing that now unless I find it at the original price! I may just swap for a leather toy as I’ll have nothing to add to it now. 

​


----------



## Ellie87

Net-a-porter still have some bags at original prices.


----------



## Sibelle

ThisIsSoMuchMoreThanABag said:


> *EU Price Increase Active*
> Envelope Pouch in Mix Matelassé -€575 to €595
> Flap Pouch in Matelassé - €545 to €575
> Loulou Toy Leather - €1390 to €1490
> Loulou Toy Suede - €1490 to €1590
> Loulou Small Leather - €2100 to €2400
> 
> They were the ones I’d kept an eye on. I bought the toy suede and I was disappointed, was going to return and go for the small leather instead but with a  €300 jump I won’t be doing that now unless I find it at the original price! I may just swap for a leather toy as I’ll have nothing to add to it now.
> 
> ​


The price increases on the small Loulou are insane. They increased the price in May from 1800€ to 2100€ and now again to 2400€. So a price increase of 600€ within 6 months!!! 
I would be suprised if they won't have a drop in sales with this.


----------



## mommaoosh

When I bought my first puffer in May of 2021 it was $2090. It’s $3200 now. I don’t know how they can justify a more than 50% jump in prices in such a short time. I bought my first Loulou in September 2021 for $2090 and it’s $2950 now. Almost $900 in a year. Just nuts.


----------



## bluebird03

mommaoosh said:


> When I bought my first puffer in May of 2021 it was $2090. It’s $3200 now. I don’t know how they can justify a more than 50% jump in prices in such a short time. I bought my first Loulou in September 2021 for $2090 and it’s $2950 now. Almost $900 in a year. Just nuts.


All I would say is pure greed!! They know folks will continue to buy no matter the price...

ETA: I bought my loulou's back in 2020 for about $1500 ( a sale) and cant believe they are over $3k now!!


----------



## Sibelle

mommaoosh said:


> When I bought my first puffer in May of 2021 it was $2090. It’s $3200 now. I don’t know how they can justify a more than 50% jump in prices in such a short time. I bought my first Loulou in September 2021 for $2090 and it’s $2950 now. Almost $900 in a year. Just nuts.


The PIs in the US are even crazier than the ones in Europe.


----------



## Taimi

My medium Loulou cost 1690 euros when I bought it. Now it’s 2600 euros!  I recently paid 1300 euros for a preloved large College in brand new condition and my third YSL is a large Niki with black hardware which was on sale on Mytheresa some years ago and I paid 1100 euros for it. I love the College, so I’d like to have another in black, but otherwise YSL is definitely outpriced itself for me.


----------



## cathavenicethings

I had seen a YouTube video for the Toy Loulou by Completely Claire and I believe she is in Ireland.  She had mentioned she bought hers from Cruise Fashion.  From what I can see they seem like a legitimate brick and mortar as well as online store.  Their online site has pre-increase pricing and they appear to not increase old stock items.  I am not familiar with them though so maybe other PF members can say if they are a reputable retailer.  If they are, maybe some of you in the UK might be able to pick up a good deal here.


----------



## Ellie87

cathavenicethings said:


> I had seen a YouTube video for the Toy Loulou by Completely Claire and I believe she is in Ireland.  She had mentioned she bought hers from Cruise Fashion.  From what I can see they seem like a legitimate brick and mortar as well as online store.  Their online site has pre-increase pricing and they appear to not increase old stock items.  I am not familiar with them though so maybe other PF members can say if they are a reputable retailer.  If they are, maybe some of you in the UK might be able to pick up a good deal here.


They are a reputable retailer, same family as Flannels. But owned at the top by the head of Sports Direct. Customer service is so-so, returns are not free unless defects. But they are a reputable business. I’ve read elsewhere that they don’t need to raise their prices like other retailers, because they buy the stock themselves first.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Thanks for the quick reply!!!  Good to know!  Hopefully UK PF members can benefit from Cruise Fashion's items and pricing.  It looks like the pricing in Pounds is better than pricing in Euros or Dollars.  I'm not sure if you can select currency in Pounds and then ship to a location that utilizes Euros or Dollars.  I am in the USA.


----------



## motzfield

Sac de Jour baby in croco leather Europe price 2.200

Sac de Jour baby in croco leather U.S. price 3.200


----------



## iskam.mnogo

motzfield said:


> Sac de Jour baby in croco leather Europe price 2.200
> 
> Sac de Jour baby in croco leather U.S. price 3.200


Yeah. Especially, with the dollar-euro parity right now. I hate US prices on luxury stuff!


----------



## elee12

I feel like the toy puffer didn’t go up in price as much as the small puffer? Is that the same for the toy/small LouLous? Are smalls more popular than toy?


----------



## pinkorchid20

MyTheresa still has a couple of colours with old € prices (a bit random). I purchased a Loulou for the old price this noon, but a couple of colours already come with the new price. The Icare also shows as 3500,-€ instead of the increased 3900,-€.


----------



## Sibelle

elee12 said:


> I feel like the toy puffer didn’t go up in price as much as the small puffer? Is that the same for the toy/small LouLous? Are smalls more popular than toy?


Yes I think the small Loulou is their current cash cow, hence the huge price increase


----------



## Antigone

Yeah, I know luxury is luxury and it's supposed not to make sense but I mean as much as I adore Saint Laurent, it will be very hard for me to justify buying from them if they continue these price increases.


----------



## Antigone

My partner got me the black on black Sunset. The black hardware on the sunset makes me giddy everytime I see it but the chipping...

Now I'm wondering if I should have been sensible and got the antique gold hardware instead. But I don't really like gold hardware bags and all my Saint Laurent bags have silver hardware.


----------



## elee12

Antigone said:


> My partner got me the black on black Sunset. The black hardware on the sunset makes me giddy everytime I see it but the chipping...
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should have been sensible and got the antique gold hardware instead.


Not the nicest outfit, but I just bought the black on black toy puffer and took it out for the first time. I like how edgy but understated it is. I have other gold hardware YSL bags but sometimes I want something that doesn’t scream “I’M DESIGNER!”


----------



## riyan

Just bought the black on black Ysl baby Niki in croc embossed leather. Got her before the price increase last weekend and now has increased 850 aud  was worried about the black chipping but really loved how edgy it looks and how subtle the logo is


----------



## riyan

elee12 said:


> Not the nicest outfit, but I just bought the black on black toy puffer and took it out for the first time. I like how edgy but understated it is. I have other gold hardware YSL bags but sometimes I want something that doesn’t scream “I’M DESIGNER!”
> 
> View attachment 5645645


Black on black really looks cool


----------



## Saaski

Went ahead and bit the bullet on the clutch in vintage peach! I ended up purchasing from Matches Fashion, which did have the new price of $775... But I had "spend $550 get $125 cash back" on my Amex and rakuten was doing 10% Cashback today, meaning I ended up saving over $200 on it. So I don't feel too bad about it  

Looking forward to seeing the color in person!


----------



## Antigone

elee12 said:


> Not the nicest outfit, but I just bought the black on black toy puffer and took it out for the first time. I like how edgy but understated it is. I have other gold hardware YSL bags but sometimes I want something that doesn’t scream “I’M DESIGNER!”
> 
> View attachment 5645645


 This looks soooo cool!!!

I'm excited about my black and black sunset (how many sunsets do I need?!) but the courier left it in a collection point.


----------



## Antigone

riyan said:


> Just bought the black on black Ysl baby Niki in croc embossed leather. Got her before the price increase last weekend and now has increased 850 aud  was worried about the black chipping but really loved how edgy it looks and how subtle the logo is
> 
> View attachment 5645720


So cool! Seems some of us pulled the trigger on black hardware before the price increase!

I'm thinking since there is a two-year warranty, we can enjoy our cool bags and just send the bags for repair if the black hardware chips.


----------



## Sibelle

Antigone said:


> So cool! Seems some of us pulled the trigger on black hardware before the price increase!
> 
> I'm thinking since there is a two-year warranty, we can enjoy our cool bags and just send the bags for repair if the black hardware chips.


I bought the black on black College bag earlier this year and the SA told me that the warranty does not include chipping of the black hardware as this is considered normal wear and tear. I bought it anyway as I think it is absolutely gorgeous. I just don't think about it and enjoy the bag. Enjoy your new Sunset bag - it's a stunner   .


----------



## Antigone

Sibelle said:


> I bought the black on black College bag earlier this year and the SA told me that the warranty does not include chipping of the black hardware as this is considered normal wear and tear. I bought it anyway as I think it is absolutely gorgeous. I just don't think about it and enjoy the bag. Enjoy your new Sunset bag - it's a stunner   .



The black on black college is so cool!

Did you hardware chip? If it happens, will they still repair it, just with a fee? Or totally won't be repaired?


----------



## Sibelle

Antigone said:


> The black on black college is so cool!
> 
> Did you hardware chip? If it happens, will they still repair it, just with a fee? Or totally won't be repaired?


It did not chip so far, but I have also not used it a lot yet. I don't know, but I'd assume that they would offer repair / or replacement of the chain with a fee. The good thing with the college bag is that the chain is detachable, So I could easily replace it.


----------



## mommaoosh

Antigone said:


> The black on black college is so cool!
> 
> Did you hardware chip? If it happens, will they still repair it, just with a fee? Or totally won't be repaired?


I have a black on black puffer that I’ve carried quite a bit and there’s zero chipping in the hardware. That was my biggest concern too but it’s fine so far.


----------



## Minie26

Antigone said:


> My partner got me the black on black Sunset. The black hardware on the sunset makes me giddy everytime I see it but the chipping...
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should have been sensible and got the antique gold hardware instead. But I don't really like gold hardware bags and all my Saint Laurent bags have silver hardware.


oh my
how is the chipping?
can you please tell me, what color do you see after the black hardware chipped?
is it silver or gold or dark silver/gunmental hw?


----------



## Antigone

Minie26 said:


> oh my
> how is the chipping?
> can you please tell me, what color do you see after the black hardware chipped?
> is it silver or gold or dark silver/gunmental hw?


Oh sorry, it hasn't chipped (I haven't used it), I just meant I'm afraid of the black hardware chipping. There are several threads here that talk about it.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Ellie87 said:


> They are a reputable retailer, same family as Flannels. But owned at the top by the head of Sports Direct. Customer service is so-so, returns are not free unless defects. But they are a reputable business. I’ve read elsewhere that they don’t need to raise their prices like other retailers, because they buy the stock themselves first.


Bummer, looks like Cruisefashion also raised their prices--just did it later than the other retailers.


----------

